# Interest group forums > Electrical Contracting Industry Forum >  Installation Rules-past papers.

## Master Electrician

You wanted old exam papers. Paper 2.
http://www.theforumsa.co.za/articles/IE-past-paper.pdf
http://www.theforumsa.co.za/articles/P2-Apr07-IE.pdf
http://www.theforumsa.co.za/articles/P2-Nov07-IE.pdf
http://www.theforumsa.co.za/articles/P2-Aug09-IE.pdf
Thanks to DaveA for doing the deed.

My only desire for doing this, is to empower competent electricians.
Guys, take your trade very seriously.
It is regulated by law.
Take the time to study the regulations.
Write the exams.
It's over to you.

Note from Admin:
*Where to find the latest list of past papers.*
Over the years this thread has had many replies, and the list of past papers has been updated. Unfortunately this means that it has become difficult for newcomers to identify the best / latest list. So I'll try to keep this spot updated with the location of what seems to be the latest useful post listing past papers.

Right now that seems to be here.

----------

ACEsterhuizen (19-May-15), AndyD (20-Sep-10), BASIL K (16-Oct-15), Dave A (20-Sep-10), desA (13-Oct-10), Hennie86 (14-Mar-14), Maccie (21-Sep-10), maluxole (07-Oct-15), msmoorad (21-May-11), RAMODISE (21-Jul-16), shuudeni (03-Oct-10)

----------


## Maccie

I am registering for paper 1 today.

The lecturer, the people form department of education and the Technisa people all say the same thing, due to the volume of work, it is recommended to do one paper per tri-mester.

Havind said that, I am also buying a pack of old exam paper 1's. If Dave could pm me a way to get them to him to put them up on the site I will send them.

I can also send the syllabus showing excactly what is need to be learned for papers 1 and two as well as the masters installation syllabus.

Thanks for the old 2nd papers  :Smile:

----------

desA (13-Oct-10), shuudeni (03-Oct-10)

----------


## shuudeni

I registered a week before, but guys is a bit hard to study here in Namibia. 1. No enough resources. 2. Work volume. 3. No syllabus of what i am expected to learn for paper 1 and 2. Is it possible for you guys to send me old paper 1 question paper(solved if possible) and the syllabus, just to lighten up my studies

----------


## mikilianis

Hi 
As I have mentioned before when I was preparing for the exams I was advised to know the definitions could be worth 30% then section 6 which deals with the design of a installation is covered in the first paper. Section 7 which is the practical side is dealt with in the second paper then get to know how to estimate loads, current carrying capacity's of cables,voltage drop that should get you 60% enough for a pass which is 50% or unless you are aiming for 100% good luck then again correct me if I am wrong I wrote in 94 things could of changed since then.
Cheers Mike.

----------


## Maccie

I have emailed Dave the syllabus as it is since august 2009.
It has changed a lot with things like the electrical machinery act, the construction regulations, and the ohs act coming into it ( paper one). They have also included some other sans codes like handling of cables etc.

Not all of the above just sections.

BTW these can be downloaded for free from the department of labours website, I will post links a bit later or tommorrow if I get the time. Just make sure you get the latest ammendment.

----------

mikilianis (01-Oct-10)

----------


## shuudeni

Pls post the syllabus. I registered for both papaers but for now I am only considering writting paper 1 now. Pls post the syllabus for paper 1. Its very hard to study here man, accross the boarder(Namibia).

----------


## Maccie

> Pls post the syllabus. I registered for both papaers but for now I am only considering writting paper 1 now. Pls post the syllabus for paper 1. Its very hard to study here man, accross the boarder(Namibia).


This is a copy paste from the one I sent dave:

4.1. SPECIFIC CONTENTS PAPER 1 (CODE: 11040412)

4.1.1. Occupational Health and Safety Act, Act 85 of 1993
Section 1, 8, 9, 10 and 22

4.1.2 Occupational Health and Safety Act, Act 85 of 1993 - Electrical Installation Regulations
Regulations 1 to 14

4.1.3 Occupational Health and Safety Act, Act 85 of 1993 - Electrical Machinery Regulations
Regulation 1, 3, 5, 6 and 11

4.1.4 Occupational Health and Safety Act, Act 85 of 1993 - Construction Regulations
Regulations 22


4.1.5 SANS 10142-1:2008
The wiring of premises Part 1: Low voltage installations
Section 1 - Scope
Section 2 - Normative references
Section 3 - Definitions
Section 4 - Compliance
Section 5 - Fundamental requirements
Section 7 - Special installations or locations
Annexure D - Example of assessing estimated and connected load.
Annexure F - Recommended bending of cables
Annexure G - Examples of determining the conduit size required for single-core
cables of different sizes.
Annexure J - Explanation of IP ratings
Annexure M - Electricity supply systems
Annexure P - Authority for issuing a Certificate of Compliance
Annexure Q - IEC symbols associated with switchgear

4.1.6 SANS 10198-1:2004
The selection, handling and installation of electric power cables of rating not
exceeding 33 kV Part 1: Definitions and statutory requirements

4.1.7 SANS 10198-2:2004
The selection, handling and installation of electric power cables of rating not
exceeding 33 kV Part 2: Selection of cable type and methods of installation
NOTE: No calculations will be asked on this standard

4.1.8 SANS 10292:2001
Earthing of low-voltage (LV) distribution systems


TOTAL MARKS: 100

NOTE as I said before the Ocuppational h&s docs can be downloaded from the Department of labours website.

Here is a link:

http://www.labour.gov.za/legislation...th-and-safety/

----------

Dave A (04-Oct-10), shuudeni (05-Oct-10)

----------


## shuudeni

Thanks man. you are a realy life savior. Atleast now I know what to study man. Thanks again I will keep in touch.

----------


## shuudeni

Hi guys. I need paper 1 question papers for the year 2008. (NON-NATIONAL CERTIFICATE: INSTALLATION RULES). Your help will be much appriciated

----------


## Maccie

The syllabus I posted was implemented in may 2009, with the first exam being august same year.

I went and fetched an exam pack from the college today, I will try and scan it in this weekend and send to dave. The papers I have start April 2003 and the last is 21 july 2010.

I am only going to send from august 2009 till the last one august 2010 ( 4 papers). They dont have answers tho, BUT It doesnt look like you will need them, a lot of true and false and fill in the blanks type questions.

One thing I am so happy about is that definitions is no longer 30 marks.

----------


## Agega

Thank you very much for the post.I'm currently studying both papers and I'm writing in November this year.

----------


## Gvtonder80

can any body perhaps email me the 1st paper for jun or jul 2010.pretty please?

----------


## raj

hi guys. have completed my technicians diploma in 1984. been with Telkom for 15 yrs and then branched out in business since 1994. started a clothing factory (wired complete  myself x4  2000msq ea)and excelled until 2004, when the industriy took a turn, shut down operation. Have since been doing various tenders and construction work and surviving.

Have done various maintanence projects wherein got insp. completed and c.o.c. by reg. contractor, but now would like to register and sign my own completions,  where do i start ? -P1P2. Been to the training centres and "wow" they do as if i'm alien because of my age, all sorts of - must come in and spend a month 08h00-16h00.Cant this be studied at home and exams written or any exemptions given. give us some advice? plse

----------


## shuudeni

Sup Man. You havent posted the question papers (paper1) as you promised.

----------


## Maccie

Hi all Apologies for not posting the past papers.

My scanner has broken, so I cannot scan the ones I got at the tech, However I received a disc from my lecturer with all sorts of info, the Other sans codes are not on it (cables, lv earthing etc), but I do have a lot of old exam papers with answers for most.

I cannot upload them here or email to dave as they are large, they are scanned jpegs and each paper after I convert to PDF comes to around 2.3Mb.

Those of you that still need, please pm me on forums with an email address and I will gladly send you some, alternatively if someone knows of an ftp site I can upload to, I will also do that and link the paper downloads.

----------


## AndyD

You can find free ftp hosting but it comes at the price of pestering and advertising so it's not ideal.

I can help you make them into a torrent and I'll carry them for a while on my seedbox that way you don't need to fork out all the hosting bandwidth.

Alternatively you can mail then a few at a time to my gmail address which will receive large files and I'll make the torrent for you and upload it. Send me a pm if you're interested.

----------


## mikilianis

I am open to correction but I can recall that when I was doing a course at night tech to prepare for the exams, there was some discussion as to how one qualifies as a 3 phase installation electrician, and the main requirement was that one had to have passed a trade test as an electrician or millwright, and that if you had passed T3 you did not have to have a trade test pass, is it still or was that a requirement
Mike

----------


## shuudeni

Thanks in advance. You can try my email: mosesshuudeni@gmail.com

----------


## Maccie

I have sent the papers that In was able to print legibly and to a size my email could handle to shuudini and Esajoda.

I cannot scan the 2010 paper as my scanner is kaput.

The papers I sent are what I recieved from the lecturer, and theres none from 2010 on the disc.

----------


## shuudeni

Ou, I had recieved the question papers, thanks very much and good luck for the exam, because I believe you will need it.

----------


## Fikani2010

Hello All,
I have compiled a comprehensive study guide for both papers with worked out examples of how to answer exam questions with the emphasis on calculations, also I have developed what I call an exam generator, a software which generate 10 sample exam questions, you can generate as much exam samples as you wish. My package is guaranteed to give anyone attempting these exams a pass and with a lot of hard work manage to grab for themselves distinctions on both papers. I passed my exams with distinction...

If you like more info, please drop an email.

Thanks

----------


## jvorster

Hey guys, I'm writing my 2nd paper Installation Rules in November, but I have no clue on what to study. I have some old question papers, but to learn and figure out all of them in two weeks time is going to be impossible, and there's no tutors or classes here. Can someone tell me what I must know for the test?

----------


## shuudeni

That sounds exciting. Try me at mosesshuudeni@gmail.com

----------


## Fikani2010

Hello all, for those who are interested in receiving a study guide and an Exam Generator are welcome to contact me at: fikani2010@hotmail.com 

To your success
Fikani

----------


## Fikani2010

Hi jvorster, two weeks! Is this your first attempt? please contact me at fikani2010@hotmail.com I will send you something to work on.

To your success
Fikani

----------


## Fikani2010

SAMPLE EXAMPLE:
Name FOUR different methods of how the voltage drop of a cable can be determined and give examples for each method.

ANSWER:
EXAMPLE: Suppose a balanced three phase load of 100A is to be supplied using a 35mm2 copper cable over a distance of 100m. Calculate the Voltage Drop (USING FOUR DIFFERENT METHODS).

Let Vd stand for Voltage Drop to be calculated.

We are given: I = 100A and L = 100m (35mm2 of a copper (Cu) cable)
From Table E1 page 307 R = 0.63 Ω/Km for a 35mm2 Cu. NB: We must express resistance in Ohms, to do this use:
R = Value of R in Ω/Km (for a given cable size from page 307 of the Regulation Book) x L (in meters). We also have to convert Km to meters: 1Km = 1000m. Therefore, R in Ohms = Value of R in Ω/1000m x L (in meters)

METHOD 1
Use this formula taken from page 308 of the Regulation Book: 
Vd = (Fv x I x R x L) /1000
Where,
Vd is the voltage drop, in volts
Fv is the multiplication factor determined from Table E3 on page 311 of the Regulation Book and Fv = 1 for a balanced three-phase load
I is the current in amperes (100A)
R is the resistance in ohms per kilometer (Ω/Km) from Table E1 and it is 0.63 Ω/Km for a 35mm2 copper cable
L is the length in meters (100m)

Vd = (Fv x I x R x L) /1000
So substituting values we have
Vd = (1 x 100A x 0.63 Ω/Km x 100m)/1000 = 6.30 V

METHOD 2
Use: Vd = I x R
Where,
Vd is the voltage drop, in volts
I is the current in amperes
The value of R in ohms/Km from Table E1 is 0.63 Ω/Km for a 35mm2 copper cable 
Now determine R in ohms using:
R = Value of R in Ω/Km (for a given cable size from page 307 of the Regulation Book) x L (in meters). We also have to convert Km to meters: 1Km = 1000m. Therefore, R in Ohms = Value of R in Ω/1000m x L (in meters)
R = (0.63 Ω/1000m) x 100m = 0.063 Ω 
Vd = I x R
So substituting values we have
Vd = I x R = 100 A x 0.063 Ω = 6.30 V

METHOD 3
Use this formula		Vd = (mV/A/m) x A x m [Volts]
Where,
mV is the unit of voltage in milli-volts. NB 1V = 1000mV
A is the unit of current in amps [100A]
m is the unit of length of the cable in meters [100m]
(mV/A/m) = 1.10 for a 35mm2 copper (Cu) determined from Table 6.3(b) on page 105 or Table 6.4(b) on page 107 of the Regulation Book â The difference between the two tables is that Table 6.3(b) makes provision for a 1mm2 whereas Table 6.4(b) does not. In the exam you will most probably be given Table 6.3(b) [Please familiarize yourself with the use of these Tables and also Table 6.4(a) â Current Carrying Capacity]. NB: From the Tables 6.3(b) or 6.4(b) take the value of z (the impedance) corresponding to the given cable size and not the value of r (resistance) or x (the reactance).
Vd = (mV/A/m) x A x m [Volts]
So substituting values we have
Vd = (mV/A/m) x A x m = 1.10mV/A/m x 100A x 100m = 11000mV = 11V
For phase to neutral Vd = 11V/√3 = 6.35V   *[NB: See section 6.2.7 page 120]

METHOD 4
Use			Vd = (I x pL)/A
Where,
A is area of cable in this case 35mm2 
p = 0.0223, the resistivity of copper conductors
Vd = (I x pL)/A
So substituting values we have
Vd = (I x pL)/A = (100A x 0.0223 x100m) / 35 mm2 = 6.37 V
ADDITIONAL METHODS
In the case of a load with impedance, the voltage drop can be calculated from the following
Vd = (Fv x I x (R cosθ + X cosθ) x L)/1000
The phase angle θ of the load is determined by power factor = cos θ
The reactance X may be obtained from cable manufactures
OR
Voltage drop = (1.72 x I x R) / √3
OR Alternatively the value of the Voltage Drop may be derived from a monogram
END OF SAMPLE EXAMPLE:

APRIL 2010 EXAM QUESTION
QUESTION 1: SANS 10142 PART 1 OF 2008: ANNEXURE E: VOLT DROP (COMPULSORY) 
1.1 With reference to FIGURE 1, on the DIAGRAM SHEET (attached), calculate the following: 
1.1.1 The total volt drop of the supply (4) 
1.1.2 The total resistance of the supply cable (1) 
1.1.3 Test the answer in QUESTION 1.1.1 above by making use of any other method. (3) 
1.2 By making use of TABLE E1 (attached) only, calculate the actual length of a 10 mm2 copper ECC conductor if the total resistance of the conductor is 0,22 ohm. (2) 
[10]

ANSWER TO QUESTION 1 (PRIL 2010 PAPER II:
1.1. With reference to FIGURE 1, on the DIAGRAM SHEET (attached), calculate the following:
1.1.1. The total volt drop of the supply (4 Marks) 
Assumption: The installation uses copper cables
NB: We know that the voltage drop shall not exceed 11.5V [5% of 230V] according to the code.
Given:
Point of control (DB): Supply voltage is 230V
The resistive load of 50A is 65m away from the point of control [I=50A, L=65m]
From the Point of control to the cable JOINT we have 40m of 16 mm2 copper cable [R = 1.4 Ω/Km, given this from Table E1] 
From the cable JOINT to the load we have 25m of 10 mm2 copper cable [R = 2.2 Ω/Km, given this from Table E1]
Use this formula from page 308 Vd = (Fv x I x R x L) /1000
Where,
Vd is the voltage drop, in volts
Fv is the multiplication factor determined from Table E3 on page 311 we have Fv = 2 for a single-phase load
I is the current in amperes
R is the resistance in ohms per kilometer (Ω/Km) from Table E1
L is the length in meters [40m and 25m lengths of different cables]
Vd = (Fv x I x R x L) /1000
So substituting values we have:
Vd = (2 x 50A x 1.4 x 40m)/1000 + (2 x 50A x 2.2 x 25m)/1000 = 5.6V + 5.5V = 11.10 V

1.1.2 The total resistance of the supply cable (1 Mark)
R = Value of R in Ω/Km (for a given cable size from page 307 of the Regulation Book) x L (in meters). We also have to convert Km to meters: 1Km = 1000m. Therefore, R in Ohms = Value of R in Ω/1000m x L (in meters)
Resistance of a 16 mm2 = 1.4 Ω/Km x 40m = 1.4 Ω/1000m x 40m = 0.056 Ω
Resistance of a 10 mm2 = 2.2 Ω/Km x 25m = 2.2 Ω/1000m x 25m = 0.055 Ω
Total Resistance of the supply cable = Resistance of a 16 mm2 + Resistance of a 10 mm2=0.056 Ω + 0.055 Ω = 0.111 Ω

1.1.3 Test the answer in QUESTION 1.1.1 above by making use of any other method. (3 Marks)
Alternative method 1:
Use: 	      Vd = I x R 
Where,
Vd is the voltage drop, in volts
I is the current in amperes [which is 50A]
The value of R in ohms/Km from Table E1 is 1.4 Ω/Km for a 16mm2  and 2.2 Ω/Km for a 10mm2 copper cable 
We have already determined R in ohms from the previous question [0.111 Ω]
Vd = I x R 
So substituting values we have
Vd = I x R = 50A x 0.111 Ω = 5.55 V
NB: Remember that we have to account for the voltage drop on neutral as well, which is 5.55V in this case.
Therefore, Total Voltage Drop = 5.55V + 5.55V = 11.10V

Alternative method 2:
Use			Vd = (I x pL)/A
Where,
A is area of cable [16mm2 and 10mm2]
p = 0.0223, the resistivity of copper conductors
Vd = (I x pL)/A
So substituting values we have
Vd on a 16mm2 cable = (I x pL)/A = (50A x 0.0223 x40m) / 16mm2 = 2.7875V
Vd on a 10mm2 cable = (I x pL)/A = (50A x 0.0223 x25m) / 10mm2 = 2.7875V
Vd of the supply = Vd on a 16mm2 + Vd on a 10mm2 = 2.7875V + 2.7875V = 5.575V
Again remember that we have to account for the voltage drop on neutral as well, which is 5.575V in this case.
Therefore, Total Voltage Drop = 5.575V + 5.575V = 11.15V

Alternative method 3:
*** Use this formula		Vd = (mV/A/m) x A x m [Volts]
Determine the mV/A/m either from Table 6.3(b) or 6.4(b)
mV/A/m for a 16mm2 is 2.8
mV/A/m for a 10mm2 is 4.4
Vd = (mV/A/m) x A x m [Volts]
So substituting values we have:
Vd on a 16mm2 cable = mV/A/m x A x m = 2.8 mV/A/m x 50A x 40m = 5600 mV = 5.60V
Vd on a 10mm2 cable = mV/A/m x A x m = 4.4 mV/A/m x 50A x 25m = 5500 mV = 5.50V
Vd of the supply = Vd on a 16mm2 + Vd on a 10mm2 = 5.60V + 5.50V = 11.10V

*** Please note that neither Table 6.3(b) nor Table 6.4(b) was given in the exam, so we would not be able to use this method to substantiate our answer, but it is given here to prove that our answer is indeed right. 

1.2. By making use of TABLE E1 (attached) only, calculate the actual length of a 10 mm2 copper ECC conductor if the total resistance of the conductor is 0,22 ohm. (2 Marks) 

Recall that resistance in Ohms can also be obtained by using the following method:
R = Value of R in Ω/Km (for a given cable size from page 307 of the Regulation Book) x L (in meters). We also have to convert Km to meters: 1Km = 1000m. Therefore, R in Ohms = Value of R in Ω/1000m x L (in meters)
We are given 0.22 ohms and we have to calculate the actual length of a 10 mm2 ECC, we can apply the above formula:
We are given R = 0.22 ohm
From Table E1, R in Ω/Km is 2.2 for a 10 mm2
The only unknown now is the length (L) of the cable
R = Value of R in Ω/1000m x L (in meters)
So substituting values we have
0.22 ohm = 2.2 ohm/1000m x L
0.22 ohm = 0.00022 ohm/m x L
L = 0.22 ohm / (0.00022 ohm/m)
L = 100m
Therefore, the actual length of a 10 mm2 ECC is 100m for a given resistance value


Refer to figure 4 and calculate the following:
1. Calculate the minimum cable size for the loads.
2. Touch voltage at L3.
3. PSCC at L1
NOTE: Use a three core cable and ignore suppliers transformer and mains supply characteristics.
FIGURE 4
CIRCUIT DIAGRAM NOT ACCORDING TO SCALE

TO GET THE COMPLETE ANSWER TO THE ABOVE QUESTION AND MANY MORE EXAMPLES, ORDER THE COMPLETE STUDY GUIDE AND AN EXAM QUESTIONS GENERATOR SOFTWARE FROM â FIKANI AT: fikani2010@hotmail.com or give me a call at 072 634 8547.
I have Installation Rules Paper1 study guide as well. The study guides consists of a selection of questions and answers similar to the ones you will find on the official exam. All you need to do is use your Regulation Book to answer the questions in each study guide and attempt as many questions as you can that will be generated by the Exam Generator software. Then, once that is done you will be ready to take the exam. Remember, I guarantee that you will pass provided that you follow the instructions correctly! Should you use these study materials and still fail the exams, then send me the original copy of your exam and a copy of your results, I will gladly refund the cost of the study material. However, you are not going to need this guarantee if you follow the instructions as mentioned in the study guide.
Why Use This Study Material?
The study material is a no-nonsense guide for the Installation Rules Paper 1 exam and Installation Rules Paper 2 exam. It focuses on the areas most likely to be on the exam (9 out of 10 Questions generated by the Exam Generator Software will be in the actual exam), plus it provides background information to help you understand some of the more complex concepts and detailed, step by step calculation examples. The focus is on preparing you for the exams and to shorten your preparation time for your exams. The study material offers a self-paced method of preparing yourself for the exams. You do not have to guess what to study; every Module guides you an in depth questions, detailed coverage, and review questions (NO GARBAGE). This step-by-step structure identifies what you need to study, gives you all the facts, and rechecks what you know. If you work very hard, you can pass both papers with distinctions.
GOOD LUCK!

----------


## cvmostert

Hi guys/gals, I have papers and answers for paper 1 and 2, I just passed the first paper and registered for the second. I can make them available. I need a couple of papers/memos to make my set complete.

does anyone have the following:

paper 1:
2006 april - memo
2006 nov - memo
2009 apr - memo
2010 aug - memo

paper 2:
2007 nov, apr - papers
2009 apr, nov - memos

I have 2010 apr aug nov papers and memos.

Regards,

CVM

----------


## naidoos7

Hi 

I used the info you provided thqanks alot, I have some new papers how can I upload them or mail it to someone to do that. Thanks again for the info provided.

----------


## cvmostert

Hi, If you are not able to upload them, email them to me at. chris ( at ) allerliefste (dot) co (dot) za - just replace the words in brackets with the actual characters.
Once my list is complete or anyone asks, I will upload my complete set of papers!
This helps allot! Thanks!
CVM

----------


## SPARKIE

Baie dankie vir Paper 2 vraestelle- Kan iemand dalk dieselfde doen vir Paper 1

Dankie

----------


## keith1958

Hi Guys, I'm new to this. My brother is writing the November exams and is in desperate need of past papers to study. I am paying for him to sit the exams and he is studying at home (he is a qualified electrician, still did the 5 year apprenticeship). Can anyone please help, thanks, Keith

----------


## erserv

Hi to all,
I am writting installation rules paper 1 and paper 2 this year. Is there anny one out there that can provide me with  question and memo papers of the past three years for this type of exam. I will appreciate it

thanks

----------


## erserv

hi
can you provide me with that papers and answers , i am writting p1 and p2 in november.
thanks

erserv

----------


## SPARKIE

The FET Collgage in Lephahlale- Ellisras will be able to give you old exam papers on installation rules at R2.50per copy.  014-7632252

----------


## vuvu

i need help with previous question papers of installatiopn rules (wiremans licence) and memorandum please ,note downloadable :Smile:

----------


## vuvu

may you please assist me with  the following ;installation rules previous exam papers,
i beg .
paper 1:
2006 april - memo
2006 nov - memo
2009 apr - memo
2010 aug - memo

paper 2:
2007 nov, apr - papers
2009 apr, nov - memos

2010 apr aug nov papers and memos.

Regards,

vuvu( thanks in advance)

----------


## cvmostert

> may you please assist me with  the following ;installation rules previous exam papers,
> i beg .
> paper 1:
> 2006 april - memo
> 2006 nov - memo
> 2009 apr - memo
> 2010 aug - memo
> 
> paper 2:
> ...


Hi Vuvu, 

Please private message me your email so I can send what I have.

Regards,
Chris

----------


## vuvu

Hi agega , may you please assist me with previous installation rules past exam papers. please NOTE: anything you may help you may offer is accepted. thanx in advance "aka" vuvu

----------


## vuvu

chris thanks for the past papers , i have received ( it means a lot)  , baie dankie. from vuvu "aka" patrick

----------


## mikep

Hi CVM
I have some paper1 and 2 for 2010, but not complete and require the questions for some? I'm also writting both exams in November abd worry I'm leaving it to late.

Regards
Mikep

----------


## mikep

Anyone have Installation papers 1 and 2 for 2011? and answers?

Thanks
Mikep

----------


## cvmostert

no problem pm me your Email address and I will send what i have.

----------

mikep (25-Oct-11), natal21 (26-Oct-11)

----------


## natal21

Hi  @cvmostert i sent you a pm with my mailing address could you please send me a copy as well?

----------


## itspossible

Thank you Sir








> You wanted old exam papers. Paper 2.
> 
> 
> http://www.theforumsa.co.za/articles/IE-past-paper.pdf
> http://www.theforumsa.co.za/articles/P2-Apr07-IE.pdf
> http://www.theforumsa.co.za/articles/P2-Nov07-IE.pdf
> http://www.theforumsa.co.za/articles/P2-Aug09-IE.pdf
> Thanks to DaveA for doing the deed.
> 
> ...

----------


## natal21

many thanks for  the papers chris

----------


## cvmostert

Hi there, has anyone worked out the question 1 of paper 2 November 2009?

The figure is as follows:

(db-220V DC) ----10mCable----(C1-50A)----9mCable----(C2-40A)----8mCable----(C3-30A)----7mCable----(C4-20A)

If this is not understood i can draw and post also.

The questions are:
1. use the figure and calculate the minimum cable size
2. calculate the voltage drops between the distribution board and the circuits c1 to c3 in each case
3. prove that the same copper cable was used.

Tables available: E.1 and 6.4(b)

I was using the VD = 2 x I x (resistivity x L)/A equation

Let me know your thoughts, Thanks!

----------


## Godless

Guys I need some help here.

I'm writing Installation Rules, papers 1 & 2 very soon.
But I need desparately the following documents:

SANS 1973-3 	 	 
SANS 10198-2 		 
SANS 10198-1 	 	 
SANS 10292 

I have memos and questions papers for both from 2007 that I cann share with anyone in need.
I also have the following study material.
OHS Act 85 of 1993.pdf
OHS Acts, 1993-Construction Regulations, 2003.pdf
OHS Acts, 1993-Electrical Installation Regulations, 2009 .pdf
OHS Acts, 1993-Electrical Machinery Regulations  2011.pdf
SANS-10142-1, 2009.pdf
SANS-10142-2, 2009.pdf
Syllabus, 2009.pdf

Regards
Loyiso

----------


## AndyD

At least one of the documents you're looking for is available from *www*dot*scribd*dotcom. I'm not going to go into any more detail in case Dave gets extradited to the US under the new piracy laws..

----------


## cvmostert

> At least one of the documents you're looking for is available from *www*dot*scribd*dotcom. I'm not going to go into any more detail in case Dave gets extradited to the US under the new piracy laws..


Just say, Loyiso is sorted on the documents. ;-)

----------

AndyD (01-Feb-12)

----------


## mikep

Hi Loyiso, Send me a PM and I'll send you old papers for 1 and 2.

----------


## mikep

Loyiso,

I require copies of SANS 10142 part 1 and 2 documents, as well as OHS Acts documents?

Regards
Mikep

----------


## cvmostert

I dont think you need part 2, i just did my exams and did not need it.
you can find an older version of part 1 on scribus.





> Loyiso,
> 
> I require copies of SANS 10142 part 1 and 2 documents, as well as OHS Acts documents?
> 
> Regards
> Mikep

----------


## BlueArc

Hi Guys what are you thoughts of having the installation rules exams becoming open book rather than learning parrot fashion style for a couple of weeks then forgetting it after the exam. This is what I am seeing out there. The installation electricians are passing the exams but not applying what they have learnt. My idea behind the open book exam is rather to apply the knowledge.The exams are also far too easy to pass nowaday since the questions are just reapeated from past exams...NO new questions have been formulated...

----------


## AndyD

> Loyiso,
> 
> I require copies of SANS 10142 part 1 and 2 documents, as well as OHS Acts documents?
> 
> Regards
> Mikep


Somebody just uploaded to Demonoid as a torrent the 10142 regs plus the specialised installation codes plus ammendments and they even threw in the UK regs and guidance notes for good measure. Must be your lucky day Mike. 
h**p://www.demonoid.me/files/details/2857789/41199615/

----------


## murdock

need and invite to access...now there is info that i would like to get my hands on...especially the uk regs

----------


## AndyD

You shouldn't need to register to get access to the torrents. If you can't come right let me know and I'll email you the torrent file so you can download it.

----------


## natal21

I really need the memo for last exams 1 and 2 of 2011
can anyone help?

----------


## CollenD

hi guys, my first time here.I am a trade-tested class 1 electrician from Zim working in SA and I wish to register with the DOL as an Installation Electrician.could anyone pliz help me with info as to how do I go about registering for the 2012 Installation Rules exams and which colleges in Jhb offer the subject on a part-time basis.

----------


## Yiks

Thanks a million for your selflessnes,hopefuly this will help me bigtime as I'm also trying to get my accreditation.

Yiks.

----------


## CollenD

Thanks so much brother, yo help is gr8ly appreciated.

----------


## CollenD

AndyD please e-mail me the torrent to download the SANS10142-1 from Demonoid. And could some1 please send me the 2012 installation rules syllabus, i wish 2 write both papers b4 year end. My e-mail address is ilangasolsol@gmail.com or collin_dube@yahoo.com

----------


## bobo thethe

Try college do part time,its on the evening

----------


## AndyD

> AndyD please e-mail me the torrent to download the SANS10142-1 from Demonoid. And could some1 please send me the 2012 installation rules syllabus, i wish 2 write both papers b4 year end. My e-mail address is ilangasolsol@gmail.com or collin_dube@yahoo.com


U got mail on the gmail addy.

----------


## CollenD

Pliz recommend a college so I can contact them.

----------


## bobo thethe

Paper 1 not paper 2 please

----------


## bobo thethe

If u around east of gauteng try ekurhuleni college brakpan campus.there I know 4 fact coz I jst started on monday,its from 18h00 to 20h00

----------


## vuvu

good morning guys to you all can any one assist me with past intallation rules papers, 2011nov,aprl ,aug,2007,2006,2010;2009 all paper 1&2 ,your assistance will be highly from appreciated from vuvu by the way thanks in advanced.im currently writting this try- mester.

----------


## vuvu

take note:from vuvu my emial address is pvceba@mtnloaded.co.za

----------


## bobo thethe

Y must write november coz its a trimester paper

----------


## deez

hi, can anyone assist with memo's for paper 1 and 2 pls

----------


## cvmostert

> hi, can anyone assist with memo's for paper 1 and 2 pls


PM me your email address.

----------


## mbokodas

how much is this study guide?

----------


## deejaypsy

Thanx cvmostert! Papers received. I now have most of the papers with memos from the last 6 years. Anyone with memo's for 2012 and 2011? Cant find them anywhere...

----------


## deejaypsy

Hey guys, i am seriously stuck on probably what is a rather simple question, but i cannot fathom how the memo gets the answer for this one. I suppose this is why you need to attend a college course to pass this exam right??
2nd Paper 2010 August, Question 1.
DB 230V AC supplying: 10m run then splits to 10m run to 20A load, and 20m run to 40A load.
This is all you are given.
Calculate the minimum cable size.
Now i'm assuming this is all 1ph and copper cables as it doesn't say.
The memo gives me an equation to use: VD = (I x pL) / A; therfore, A = (I x pL) / VD
Ok, now first of all, i know that A is the area. I know that I is the amperage. I am assuming that VD is the volt drop?? I have no idea what pL is???
The totals the memo inserts are: A = (I x pL) / VD --- A = (40 x 0.022 x 30) / 5.5
                                                                            = 4.8mm therefore a 6mm cable should be used.
And further states that a 6mm cable = 0.0073 -- this i understand from Table 6.2(b)
But where do the other totals come from in getting to the 4.8mm cable size??
How does pL = 0.022 x 30??
How does VD = 5.5???
Please could someone explain this to me as i dont know who to ask to clarify this? I have looked back over past exam papers as well, as well as thru my Regs book extensively, but am failing to find any explanation??
The Regs book does not seem to explain the working out behind these answers properly! Or maybe I am just clueless??
Please, any help MUCH appreciated!

----------


## deejaypsy

Another thing...
Just working my way through past papers, and am realising that the number of times the memo sheet is incorrect in its calculations is scary! Are the guys who are marking these papers electrically minded, or are they just paid to sit and mark ONLY according to their answer sheet?? Over the last 4 papers i have worked through, about 10 or 15 marks could have been lost due to an INCORRECT answer sheet!! I am guessing here that if your answers dont match the ones on the memo, u'll be losing your marks?! And, not being allowed to challenge the marking, you'd be doing a rewrite at another R500! Seriously hoping this isn't the case...!!

----------


## jason kyte

Hi

Do have the past papers for August 2010 paper 1 and 2.  The memos would be very helpful as well.

Regards 

jason

----------


## deejaypsy

Hi there Jason,
I do have both Papers plus Memos.
Send me your email address and i'll get them off to you.
Cheers
Si

----------


## cvmostert

> Hi there Jason,
> I do have both Papers plus Memos.
> Send me your email address and i'll get them off to you.
> Cheers
> Si


Thanks i also have them, saves me some trouble.
Cheers

----------


## jason kyte

Thanks so much.

jason@jkelectrical.co.za

Regards

Jason

----------


## Jacechop

> A = (I x pL) / VD
> Ok, now first of all, i know that A is the area. I know that I is the amperage. I am assuming that VD is the volt drop?? I have no idea what pL is???


Hi there, 

From 'first principals' RoH, Radius of Hollow ; R = pl/a  . That is (p) the coefficient for copper at 0.022 which will never change and l the length which you take from your question. R (resistance) = VD/I

Hope that helps

----------


## deejaypsy

Jason -- Papers sent bru
Jacechop -- thanx boet, i figured it out.
8)

----------

AndyD (24-Jul-12)

----------


## Mzizi

Hi Guys a big favour needed. I will be writing Installation Rules Paper 2 next. Anyone who can help with the memo of the following past paper Nov 2010. My e-mail address is johannes.mzizi@za.afrisam.com. Much appreciated will be the help coming through in this regard.

----------


## deejaypsy

Paper sent Johannes.
Good luck for tuesday week!
Si
8)

----------

AndyD (24-Jul-12)

----------


## vuvu

hi guys does any one have 2011 question papers installation rules past papers, my email address is pvceba@mtnloaded.co.za and recently 2012. thanks 4m vuvu

----------


## vuvu

any one have info on certification and verification. 4m vuvu

----------


## bobo thethe

I knw guy its been while I have been I writting paper 1 on the 20july. So Dave know how much theory is there so I hv been caught up n I passed but its not official yet

----------


## bobo thethe

Mzizi whre u stay if u near brakpan n springs u shud give a call coz I just finished my paper 1 n next block m taking paper 2 I hv some question papers n memo I wl check 4u might help u my numbers 0794623627

----------


## deejaypsy

Hey all. Anyone got a memo for August 2011 - Paper 2??
Urgent please.
Thanx a lot
divepro13@gmail.com

----------


## bobo thethe

Raj u can make request at any college n they might hav part-time classes. N bwt taken P1 n P2 same u can also take 1 per block

----------


## boyd

Hi Fikani is it  possible for you to bless me whith your exam generator for installation rules paper one or anything in that line .

----------


## deejaypsy

boyd -- exam generator?! I have checked out the website bro. To me, an obvious scam! Juts get hold of past papers and use those. Available free from this forum if you ask the right people, and it will cost you nothing. Go to Fokani's website and pay a fortune! Exam generator software! Hahaha! Its a joke!  :Boxing:

----------


## CJM

Hi guys , im doing installation rules p1 and p2 this trimester and really need your help with a few things .
First i have a big favor to ask, too anyone reading this if you can please send me all you have on anything regarding electrical legislation .
Secondly if someone can answer my question, do the department of education update their exams so that it meets the requirements of the newest amendments to SANS ?

----------


## CJM

My e-mail address is cjm7062@gmail.com

----------


## pius

Hi Guys
I am looking for questions papers from April 2011 till April 2012  and anything that can help,My Email is piusmosena@gmail.com 
Thanks God bless

----------


## fmphaphuli

Hi Pius
Did you get the question papers you were looking for, if yes, may you please help, my Email is tshigugu@webmail.co.za

Thanx

----------


## jacodj

hi my name is jaco do anyone have exam papers and memos for me for paper 2 instalation rules please thanks

----------


## jacodj

my email adress is jaco.d.j@hotmail.com

----------


## michaelson

Hi Guys, 

Can anyone help me with some installation rules past papers, as well as a PDF or WORD copy of the installation rules or where i can get it ?

----------


## cvmostert

Hello Michaelson, pm me your Email Address, and I will send you what I have.

Regards,
Chris



> Hi Guys, 
> 
> Can anyone help me with some installation rules past papers, as well as a PDF or WORD copy of the installation rules or where i can get it ?

----------


## michaelson

michaelson@live.co.za

Thanks, i'll appreciate it

----------


## tshabatd

HI
PLEASE DO ASSIST ME WITH THE STUDY GUIDES FOR INSTALLATION RULES PAPER ONE AND PAPER TWO.THANKS



> Hello All,
> I have compiled a comprehensive study guide for both papers with worked out examples of how to answer exam questions with the emphasis on calculations, also I have developed what I call an exam generator, a software which generate 10 sample exam questions, you can generate as much exam samples as you wish. My package is guaranteed to give anyone attempting these exams a pass and with a lot of hard work manage to grab for themselves distinctions on both papers. I passed my exams with distinction...
> 
> If you like more info, please drop an email.
> 
> Thanks

----------


## cvmostert

pm me your E-mail Address




> HI
> PLEASE DO ASSIST ME WITH THE STUDY GUIDES FOR INSTALLATION RULES PAPER ONE AND PAPER TWO.THANKS

----------


## jason kyte

Hi All

If anyone has the July/August 2012 paper1 and the memo. Please could you send it to me. jason@jkelectrical.co.za
Thanks

----------


## ALECO

Hi Andy D my husband is from Namibia and he is also writing these exams and is driving me in shane about this information because he does not have access to internet at his work can you please email me this documents he want to write both papers being of next year and i will also appreciate the 2012 installation rules syllabus. My email address ivanwyk@ombudsman.org.na. I thank you in advance.  Have a nice day

----------


## ALECO

Hi maccie can you please send me the syllabus showing exactly what one needs to learned for paper 1 and 2. My email address is ivanwyk@ombudsman.org.na

----------


## ALECO

Hi Master Electrician can you please help me with exam papers of paper 1 also i am from Namibia and have no info of paper 1 and paper 2 i dont now were to start please assist me.

----------


## Dave A

Chill bro' - make a post and wait 24 hours before panicking. Most of these folk have lives outside of this forum too.

ps. I felt three in a row was enough, the rest have been deleted.

----------


## AndyD

> Hi Andy D my husband is from Namibia and he is also writing these exams and is driving me in shane about this information because he does not have access to internet at his work can you please email me this documents he want to write both papers being of next year and i will also appreciate the 2012 installation rules syllabus. My email address ivanwyk@ombudsman.org.na. I thank you in advance.  Have a nice day


Hi Aleco,

I unfortunately don't have the info you're looking for but if somebody emails me the past papers I'll make them into a torrent and upload it to one of my seedboxes so everyone can get them easily in future.

If anyone has the papers available for me please send me a PM and I'll give them my email address.

Thanks

----------


## Milson

Mr Dave A thanks for the paper 2 questions papers , can u pls email me the paper 1 question papers or upload thm for all of us...my email is milsonmulokoshi
@yahoo.com thanx...

----------


## khayatech

> HI
> PLEASE DO ASSIST ME WITH THE STUDY GUIDES FOR INSTALLATION RULES PAPER ONE AND PAPER TWO.THANKS


If you struggling to pass your installation rules contact Khayatech@hotmail.co.za or 0733505961

----------


## ponomankas

CAN U PLEASE EMAIL ME THE BOOK THAT I MUST READ FOR INSTALLATION RULES FOR PAPER 1 AND 2 AND INDEX FOR PAPER 1 AND FOR PAPER 2 AND PREVIOUS QUESTION PAPERS WITH MEMORANDUM

----------


## Kjw

Hi, can anyone please send me paper 1 and 2 questions and memos to wille.kevin@gmail.com. your help will be apreciated

----------


## moodlerr

Hey everyone, 

I will be writing Installation rules paper 2 in April this year and i am currently looking for past year papers with solutions. I did find a few links on this website and i have downloaded them already. If anyone has more past year papers, please email them to me on moodlerr@yahoo.com

Much appreciated.

----------


## deejaypsy

Wavehydro -- Get past papers to study from and forget about study programs!
There is, if you look through the past papers topic in the forums, a guy with a website selling random question generator software for this exam.
If you check out the price he wants for this you will pass out from fright!
Dont be lazy and expect a program to help you learn.
Colleges are there to teach you these rules and regs, but once again, take up a lot of time, and cost a fair bit of money.
If, like me, you dont stay near a college that offers these courses, or just dont feel like lining their pockets, get hold of a bunch of past papers, get hold of the relevant study books (R&R book, and other H&S books), and go over and over past papers.
I passed both my exams with 70% or better using only past papers as study material.
U dont need software or colleges.
Just hard work and past papers!
Good luck
Ps: this shoulda been posted in the past papers section, not in this topic
8)

----------


## deejaypsy

Hi everyone.
I have compiled a pretty comprehensive list of the last 5 years worth of past papers for this exam.
If you are looking for them, click on the link below.
I've stored them in my dropbox account and they will be there til further notice.
If you find this helpful, please click on the "thanks" button.
Cheers guys, and good luck with your exam.
Simon
 :Cool: 
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/54424175/In...02007-2012.rar
Ps: not all of the papers have memo's unfortunately, but most of them do...

----------

2nivi (01-Apr-13), brianrad (28-Feb-13), Dave A (26-Jan-13)

----------


## Dave A

> Ps: this shoulda been posted in the past papers section, not in this topic
> 8)


I've moved the post for you.

And thanks for getting those past papers available for download. Much better than everyone posting their email addressess and someone (I've lost track of who's been doing it) emailing them off.

----------


## deejaypsy

> I've moved the post for you.
> 
> And thanks for getting those past papers available for download. Much better than everyone posting their email addressess and someone (I've lost track of who's been doing it) emailing them off.


No worries Dave.
Happy to help.
If anyone has more papers to add to the list i have supplied, or has memos that i have not been able to find, please let me know and i can arrange to get them off of you and add them to the list to update the collection.
Peace
 :Cool:

----------

Dave A (26-Jan-13)

----------


## Srosh GP

> No worries Dave.
> Happy to help.
> If anyone has more papers to add to the list i have supplied, or has memos that i have not been able to find, please let me know and i can arrange to get them off of you and add them to the list to update the collection.
> Peace


Hi Deejaypsy

I downloaded the question papers and memos from your link but i find it difficult to open them or do print outs, please kindly email me them if posssible at nmanana645@gmail.com

Regards
N. Manana

----------


## Akuthenga

Hi 
I also try to download or open the link,but i can't get it open. Can you if possible kindly e mail me the memos expecialy 2012 ones at tuhafeni.akweenda@nampower.com.na thanks

regards
Akuthenga

----------


## deejaypsy

Hi guys.
The files are PDF files, meaning you will need Adobe Reader in order to view them. I didn't make them like this, this is just how they were available on the net.
Search google for a reader in order to open them. It's a free download.
Once you have Adobe Reader installed on your pc you will be able to view the PDF files.
Let me know how you get on...
Cheers
 :Big Grin: 
Ps: I am not gonna email to everyone that asks cos this is a mission on my part and the files are big so most email clients dont accept them anyway. Try Adobe Reader. It will let you view and print the papers.  :Wink:

----------

Dave A (31-Jan-13)

----------


## vuvu

hi guys can u assist me with info from DOL, registration of wiremans licence.contact and email address ,fax .

----------


## vuvu

dis is from vuvu can u read my post i need your assistance.plz i have passed paper 1&2 ,WHERE to apply .

----------


## Akuthenga

Hi, vuvu can you send me the addres so that i can see where to apply

----------


## Godless

Is anyone going to write Installation Rules this week???

----------


## 2nivi

hi deejaypsy thanks for the papers big help i would like too know if you dont have memos for the 2011 and 2012 papers thanks or where can i get them from

----------


## chris541125

vuvu, dit you get help?

----------


## khayatech

Hi Vuvu, you need to do a unit standard training before application can be made to DoL,

----------


## khayatech

Hi Godless, contact Khayatech@hotmail.co.za if you need help about Installation rules. They helped lots of students to pass the course.

----------


## chris541125

I have a complete set of papers for paper 1 & 2 with memorandums from 2006 to 2013.
Contact gibbor.electric.inst@gmail.com

----------


## drdreexx

hello i am look for p1 installation rule papers n answers pls you can forward it to me on the following mail address
drdreex@vodamail.co.za

----------


## Pietv1845

Morning

Is there anybody that can assist me with April 2013  memorandums  installation rules.

Kind Regards
Pieter

----------


## drdreexx

dear sir/madam

my name is lebogang i am hereby asking for paper2 mix question papers and answers for installation rule im writting august exam

thank you for your attention and consideration

----------


## drdreexx

dear sir/madam

i am herby asking for installation rule paper2 with memo im writting on august here is my email address
drdreex@vodamail.co.za

 :Applaud:

----------


## SPARKPLUG

Hi everybody. I have two copies of the Occupational Health and Safety Act of 1993 and I think 1999: Electrical Installation Regulations. I it is asked in Paper1 Question1 every trimester. I cannot find the correct information regarding electrical fences in the OHSA Act. The information I need is about Peak Voltages and Ohm values, etc. Does someone maybe have the correct copy of the Act for me. Please! louwhat@yahoo.co.uk

Also, do I have to know all the definitions and all the SANS and the Act by heart? For use in the field I know I must know everything and be able to apply it, but I am referring to "for exam purposes" to obtain say 75%. I am finding quite difficult to memorise all the information. It really is ALOT!  :EEK!: 

Thanks everybody

----------


## drdreexx

i am looking for Installation rules 1 n 2 modules books in the form of PDF if available

----------


## deejaypsy

> i am looking for Installation rules 1 n 2 modules books in the form of PDF if available


My collection of question and answer papers are still in my dropbox account on the following link if you want them...this was posted earlier in this thread, but i'll post it again for you.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...02007-2012.rar

Cheers, and good luck

Si

Ps: all pdf as well...

----------

Dave A (20-Jun-13), Herbmeister (25-Jun-14)

----------


## poneho

> Hello All,
> I have compiled a comprehensive study guide for both papers with worked out examples of how to answer exam questions with the emphasis on calculations, also I have developed what I call an exam generator, a software which generate 10 sample exam questions, you can generate as much exam samples as you wish. My package is guaranteed to give anyone attempting these exams a pass and with a lot of hard work manage to grab for themselves distinctions on both papers. I passed my exams with distinction...
> 
> If you like more info, please drop an email.
> 
> Thanks


Heita Vukani, i jst faild both papers on my 1st attempt n i realy need ur help, my email is mponeha@gmail.com

----------


## Pietv1845

> Hello All,
> I have compiled a comprehensive study guide for both papers with worked out examples of how to answer exam questions with the emphasis on calculations, also I have developed what I call an exam generator, a software which generate 10 sample exam questions, you can generate as much exam samples as you wish. My package is guaranteed to give anyone attempting these exams a pass and with a lot of hard work manage to grab for themselves distinctions on both papers. I passed my exams with distinction...
> 
> If you like more info, please drop an email.
> 
> Thanks


Can you please forward me the study guide.
Thank Pieter 
pieter.vanniekerk@debeersgroup.com

----------


## W-TDMI

> hi guys can u assist me with info from DOL, registration of wiremans licence.contact and email address ,fax .


Hi vuvu. visit www.tdmi.co.za check under documents you will find relevant info there.
Regards
W-TDMI

----------


## W-TDMI

> Hello All,
> I have compiled a comprehensive study guide for both papers with worked out examples of how to answer exam questions with the emphasis on calculations, also I have developed what I call an exam generator, a software which generate 10 sample exam questions, you can generate as much exam samples as you wish. My package is guaranteed to give anyone attempting these exams a pass and with a lot of hard work manage to grab for themselves distinctions on both papers. I passed my exams with distinction...
> 
> If you like more info, please drop an email.
> 
> Thanks


We help students with their unit standards and get a lot of requests for P1 & P2 assistance. Advice please with how we can get one of your copies.

Regards
W-TDMI

----------


## Fikani2010

> We help students with their unit standards and get a lot of requests for P1 & P2 assistance. Advice please with how we can get one of your copies.
> 
> Regards
> W-TDMI


Good Day,

The study package consist of:
1) Study Guide,
2) Revision Exercises,
3) Exam Simulator,
4) Past Exams with Memos from 2005 to 2012 and
5) Some SABS codes required for the exams.

Kindly please visit our website for more information at http://www.installationrulesstudymate.co.za

Wishing you all the best.

Installation Rules Study Mate Team

----------


## ERIC KOBE

> Hello All,
> I have compiled a comprehensive study guide for both papers with worked out examples of how to answer exam questions with the emphasis on calculations, also I have developed what I call an exam generator, a software which generate 10 sample exam questions, you can generate as much exam samples as you wish. My package is guaranteed to give anyone attempting these exams a pass and with a lot of hard work manage to grab for themselves distinctions on both papers. I passed my exams with distinction...
> 
> If you like more info, please drop an email.
> 
> Thanks


Hi , i am currently planning to write both papaers in November , please send me a quote on your study guide.


Thanks : ERIC

----------


## Blou Bul

Please help need memos of Nov 2006, Aug 2011, Nov 2012 thanks

----------


## nongvictor71@gmail.com

hi my is Nong and am new here,i got n6 in electrical Eng[heavy current] and looking for an apprenticiship but in the meantime i registered Installation rules paper1 and am in need of august 2009 question paper and a memorandum please guys and thank you inadvance

----------


## nongvictor71@gmail.com

hi Eric am writing paper1 on monday 22 nd and this is my email:nongvictor71@gmail.com

----------


## Dub

Hi guys

I am also writing on Monday. Urgently require past question papers and answers. Anything would be appreciated  :Thumbup:

----------


## deejaypsy

Guys,
All my past papers (5 years worth), plus memos are still on my dropbox account...
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...02007-2012.rar
90% of them with memos...
Good luck
Si




> Hi guys
> 
> I am also writing on Monday. Urgently require past question papers and answers. Anything would be appreciated

----------

Dave A (20-Jul-13), Herbmeister (25-Jun-14)

----------


## cvmostert

> Hi guys
> 
> I am also writing on Monday. Urgently require past question papers and answers. Anything would be appreciated


Howzit, 

Mail me or give your contact details (pm)

----------


## Bricho mtimande Hleza

anyone having an idea of part two exam that will be written on the 30 july?

----------


## Dub

Sorry for the guys that are trying to make money off some ppl here. I am willing to exchange. I have complied a document with all the questions and answers. I used all exam papers from 2007 to 2011. If you need it just let me know. All that I would like is to get my hands on the 2012 to 2013 papers. Please guys ... let assist each other

----------

Blou Bul (03-Aug-13)

----------


## Blou Bul

> Sorry for the guys that are trying to make money off some ppl here. I am willing to exchange. I have complied a document with all the questions and answers. I used all exam papers from 2007 to 2011. If you need it just let me know. All that I would like is to get my hands on the 2012 to 2013 papers. Please guys ... let assist each other


Ek sal bly wees Gert.Reid@ikondo.com 
Waardeur dit
Thanks

----------


## Dub

Sorry for the wait. I'm not online as much. Will post dropbox link soon.

----------

AndyD (22-Aug-13)

----------


## hloksmahlomola

please help out my address is hlokselsithole@yahoo.com

----------


## Kyle Rutters

Hi there, 
I need info if possible please
I am a qualified electrician since '96 in Namibia
I want to do my wireman's license and applied at South West Gauteng College for a course called installation rules.
I recently wrote and passed both papers 1 and 2.
My question is what else is required to get my wireman's ?


Thanks Kyle

----------


## Eduard Shikambo

Good day guys I have also registered for Installation rules paper 1 and I will be writing in November. Could anyone help me with a study mate and previous question papers and answers for paper 1 please!!!.

----------


## Pieter00

The ECA in durban offers classes on weekends for 2 semesters and runs through the syllabus based on demand. The person doing this is Brian. He also does it with Skype for those who is to far to attend it on weekends. It's money well spend!

----------


## hloksmahlomola

please help out with question papers and memos, if u the syllabus for both papers please help out. my email address is hlokselsithole@yahoo.com

----------


## Daniel Hardman

im writing my first paper tomorrow,  been given some predicted papers, but not all the memos were there and i found this thread here,  thanks so much for the help, i downloaded the papers from your dropbox and got exactly what i needed, much appreciation from me,  still very nervous for the exam, there is a lot of work that needs to be known,  but good luck to anyone else who is writing tomorrow and next week tuesday the 19th,  study hard and do well,

----------


## michaelson

Hi guys can anyone help me with this question ?

Calculate the area of two core PVC copper cable of a DC supply
100 cell battery with full capacity of 250A/hour
Total internal resistance per cell 0.011 ohm
Total of battery pole connectors 1 ohm
Pscc = 92.522A
Length of conductor 100M

----------


## deejaypsy

> im writing my first paper tomorrow,  been given some predicted papers, but not all the memos were there and i found this thread here,  thanks so much for the help, i downloaded the papers from your dropbox and got exactly what i needed, much appreciation from me,  still very nervous for the exam, there is a lot of work that needs to be known,  but good luck to anyone else who is writing tomorrow and next week tuesday the 19th,  study hard and do well,


My pleasure Daniel.
How did your exam go?

----------


## deejaypsy

> Hi guys can anyone help me with this question ?
> 
> Calculate the area of two core PVC copper cable of a DC supply
> 100 cell battery with full capacity of 250A/hour
> Total internal resistance per cell 0.011 ohm
> Total of battery pole connectors 1 ohm
> Pscc = 92.522A
> Length of conductor 100M


Let me take a go at this....feel free to correct me anyone...

PSCC = Eb / Rbbr , where Eb is the open circuit voltage of the batteries, and Rbbr is the total resistance of the network in ohms incl. internal resistance of battery and resistance of conductors.

So...

Lets calculate Eb first of all ;

Eb = 1.05 x Number of cells x 2V (page 272 in your Sans 10142)
     = 1.05 x 100 x 2
     = 210V

Next lets try to calculate Rbbr ;

Rbbr = (0,9 x Resistance of the battery) + Resistance of the battery connections + Resistance of the conductors  (page 272/3 Sans 10142)
       = (0,9 x 0,011 x 100 (there's 100 cells in this battery) ) + 1 + 2(x/1000 x 100m) - this is because there are 2 conductors and you need to find the Resistance value using Table E1 the 3rd column for DC circuits on page 307 of Sans 10142
       = 1,99 + 1 + 2(x/10) simplify the equation in brackets - 1000 / 100 = 10
       = 2,99 + 2(x/10) -- NOTE : we cannot find the resistance using table E1 as yet, as we do not know the size of the conductors -- this is what we are asked to calculate in the question

Using the information we now have, we substitute it into the original equation and solve....

PSCC = Eb / Rbbr
therefore,
95,522 = 210 / (1,99 + 2(x/10))
therfore,
1,99 + 2(x/10) = 210 / 95,522
1,99 + 2(x/10) = 2,198
          2(x/10) = 2,198 - 1,99
          2(x/10) = 0,208
              x/10 = 0,208 / 2
              x/10 = 0,104
                   x = 1,04 ohms

Now, using Table E1 on page 307 of Sans 10142, we look up the value of 1,04 ohms in the copper conductor column, which falls between 16mm and 25mm conductor size,
therefore,
we should choose the 25mm cable to be safe.

I hope this answers your question.

Regards

Simon

----------


## Pietv1845

> You wanted old exam papers. Paper 2.
> http://www.theforumsa.co.za/articles/IE-past-paper.pdf
> http://www.theforumsa.co.za/articles/P2-Apr07-IE.pdf
> http://www.theforumsa.co.za/articles/P2-Nov07-IE.pdf
> http://www.theforumsa.co.za/articles/P2-Aug09-IE.pdf
> Thanks to DaveA for doing the deed.
> 
> My only desire for doing this, is to empower competent electricians.
> Guys, take your trade very seriously.
> ...


Hi Can please let me know who assit me with Master Installation rules Regulations and standards.
A Hard copy to download for free.pieter.vanniekerk@debeersgroup.com

----------


## msabdool

Hi 
I need some help I wana study Installtion rules 1 and two, A guy posted ealier a study guide. I need all help that I can get. I want to pass on my first attempt.

----------


## Zikode

How much do you normally charge for signing a C O C.

----------


## msabdool

Thanks for the help guys

----------


## cvmostert

> How much do you normally charge for signing a C O C.


I would Imagine you would have to charge for all of the testing too. 

I do not think one should just sign any COC without testing checking it personally.

If everything is installed and ready to test...? I have heard figures of R2000 for a normal size house.

----------

AndyD (15-Jan-14)

----------


## AndyD

We don't actually charge for the signature itself on the CoC's we issue  :Wink:

----------


## sidneykhetsi

Hi guys i just registered yesterday for paper 1 please help me with quastion papers and memos its very difficult to get axcees of materials where i am please please at work they are pushing me to to pass before the end of the year otherwise pls pls any help will be much appreciated my email is : sidneykhetsi@yahoo.com

----------


## deejaypsy

> Hi guys i just registered yesterday for paper 1 please help me with quastion papers and memos its very difficult to get axcees of materials where i am please please at work they are pushing me to to pass before the end of the year otherwise pls pls any help will be much appreciated my email is : sidneykhetsi@yahoo.com


I know this thread is getting rather long now, and it is no doubt quite a few pages back that i posted the link to my exam papers...
Here it is again for those of you looking for a pretty comprehensive list of past papers to study off of.
The list is most of the past 10 years except for 2013 i think.
Good luck to you all. I passed with a B in both papers using past papers studying alone. No courses or classes. It is possible. Study hard though. This is no walk in the park.
Peace
Si
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...02007-2012.rar

----------

AndyD (19-Jan-14)

----------


## AndyD

Thanks Si, I'm sure the info will be greatly appreciated by many.

For those who have slow or expensive internet I'd point out that the download is around 20mb.

----------


## deza

hi 
how can i get hold of the study for all thetwo papers,i'm still new at this

----------


## gobbleteller

Hi all,

I'm studying for the Installation Rules paper 1 exam and I would just like to know if we have to be able to answer questions for the definitions word-for-word or can we use our own words.

I'd appreciate any help

----------


## gobbleteller

If you want to pay for information you can visit http://www.installationrulesstudymate.co.za/ . Its around R700 per paper or R1300 for both. Got an interesting exam simulator.

Hope that helps deza

----------


## jimmy89

Does any one have paper one of April 2011???

----------


## Rasekgo

Hi
How do i get hold of it ?

----------


## Shaneel

Please let me know if anyone in Namibia needs assistance with regards to the installation rules exam in March 2014.

----------


## Hennie86

Thanks Master Electrician the Papers are a great help, just check the answer for Question 2 Conductors in conduit, on IE-past-paper, the 4 mm square C=17 x 3 = 51 and the total of C = 93 thus it will be 144 - 93. Once again many thanks and hopefully in 2 years time I will need assistance with my Masters as well.

Hennie

----------

AndyD (14-Mar-14)

----------


## Miss B

Good afternoon guys...I have a problem with estimated loads...when I calculated I added all the estimate and when I look at the memo its done differently the motor is 0.75 W but put 1500W which I don't get wher its coming from...please assist I'm writing my exam tomorrow

 This is Nov 2007 paper

----------


## Dean Russell

Hi there.

Great forum.

I am writing paper 1 and 2 end July.  I need some Past Papers if someone could assit me. Thanks

Keep up the good work!

----------


## Rasekgo

> I am registering for paper 1 today.
> 
> The lecturer, the people form department of education and the Technisa people all say the same thing, due to the volume of work, it is recommended to do one paper per tri-mester.
> 
> Havind said that, I am also buying a pack of old exam paper 1's. If Dave could pm me a way to get them to him to put them up on the site I will send them.
> 
> I can also send the syllabus showing excactly what is need to be learned for papers 1 and two as well as the masters installation syllabus.
> 
> Thanks for the old 2nd papers


Hi 
Am also looking for question papers with memorandum, can you please assist or tell me where to get them

----------


## deejaypsy

> Hi 
> Am also looking for question papers with memorandum, can you please assist or tell me where to get them


My Papers with Memos are still where they have always been guys...

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...02007-2012.rar

They will be a year out of date now though as i posted them a while ago, but you will find enough to pass your exams by just studying these alone.
I only used these papers, i did not attend any classes and i did both papers at the same time.
I managed over 70% for both papers.
It is possible, just be sure to give yourself enough time to study these papers. It took me about 2 months of every evening.
Just write them over and over til you can answer the questions without using your book. Then you're sorted.
Good luck to all of you.
Peace
Si

----------

Dave A (26-May-14)

----------


## Rasekgo

> My Papers with Memos are still where they have always been guys...
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...02007-2012.rar
> 
> They will be a year out of date now though as i posted them a while ago, but you will find enough to pass your exams by just studying these alone.
> I only used these papers, i did not attend any classes and i did both papers at the same time.
> I managed over 70% for both papers.
> It is possible, just be sure to give yourself enough time to study these papers. It took me about 2 months of every evening.
> Just write them over and over til you can answer the questions without using your book. Then you're sorted.
> ...


Hi is it possible to deposit it at my email address on *removed*

----------


## Dave A

> Hi is it possible to deposit it at my email address on *removed*


Am I the only one that views that as a pretty inconsiderate request?
Is it really too much trouble to download it from the drop box so kindly provided?

----------


## AndyD

I don't get it either. It's not like he couldn't find the files, he even quoted the post with the Dropbox link.

----------


## tje

can anyone please .....please help me with old papers  - I don`t know how to study anymore
my e-mail is  *removed*

----------


## Dave A

And on that final note, which has me despairing for the future of the electrical contracting industry, I think it's appropriate to close this thread.

----------

desA (03-Jun-14)

----------


## nzama

hi everyone

next month im writing my exams and i need installation past papers.if anyone can assist,it will be much appreciated can they please send them on this email ababhemu@yahoo.co.za

thanks

----------


## Dave A

Even closing the thread doesn't help - we just get people starting new threads instead  :Banghead: 

I'm reopening the thread so that someone can explain to me what's so difficult about downloading the files and we get this endless stream of posts wanting the files emailed to them instead.

----------


## ramadhs

> Even closing the thread doesn't help - we just get people starting new threads instead 
> 
> I'm reopening the thread so that someone can explain to me what's so difficult about downloading the files and we get this endless stream of posts wanting the files emailed to them instead.


Hi All, a great forum indeed, please do not close. Does anyone know what it costs to register for the installations rules exams ? Also can anyone suggest where to register for these exams ? With regards to the unit standards for the installation electrician does anyone know of a reputable institution ?

----------


## ramadhs

Hi again, does anyone have 2013 and 2014(wish) installation papers and memos ?

----------


## banelepumang

Hi Maccie, oh please man... as am writing in two months time.
can you please email me the links please

----------


## banelepumang

Hey guys I need help,

 I need Installation rules Paper 1 SCOPE for 2014 Nov

and previous papers Memos please

----------


## christoregi

I have just registrared for installation rules one and two. can you help me with study material.

----------


## ramadhs

> I have just registrared for installation rules one and two. can you help me with study material.


Were did you register and how much does it cost ? Post your email address and I will send what I have.

----------


## christoregi

I registrar-ed with Central Johannesburg college. my email is christoregi@gmail.com. It is for installation rules 1 & 2

----------


## jeremychetty

> Were did you register and how much does it cost ? Post your email address and I will send what I have.


hey, please can you assist me with any past year papers, memos etc. any information i highly appreciated. am writing paper 1 in november

----------


## jeremychetty

hey, require any past year papers and memos. writing paper1 in november. paper 2 to follow. any assistance is highly appreciated.      chetty.sj@gmail.com

----------


## Herbmeister

Hi there

I am urgently looking for Master Installation Rules Exam Papers. I have already done part 1 and part 2. Anyone that can maby help or give a link or something ?  :Smile:  

Will really be thankful 

Enjoy your day guys and thanks so far for everything :-D

----------


## Philip H

registered with FET collage in Anderbolt for EIR 1 n 2 november exams and nervous for the 2nd paper as some Calcs are nightmares

----------


## Tiaan

Hi everyone, I have the following past Examination Papers:

Paper 1 April 2006 
Paper 2 April 2007 & Memo
Paper 1 & 2 November 2007 & Memo's
Paper 1 & 2 April 2008 & Memo's
Paper 1 August 2008
Paper 1 & 2 November 2008 & Memo's
Paper 2 April 2009 & Memo
Paper 1 & 2 August 2009 & Memo's
Paper 1 & 2 April 2010 & Memo's
Paper 1 & 2 August 2010 & Memo's
Paper 1 & 2 November 2010 2ND Memo
Paper 2 April 2011
Paper 1 & 2 August 2011
Paper 1 & 2 April 2012
Paper 1 & 2 April 2013

If anyone have any that I haven't got and have any more recent papers, please send them to me c.du.plessis@mweb.co.za

Thank you
Christiaan du Plessis

----------

Mabheka (03-Jul-15)

----------


## Thabie

> no problem pm me your Email address and I will send what i have.


IM Thabie doing both papers, plz help me with both paper 1 paper 2 all for 2011  my email iz thabiedlamini22@gmail.com

----------


## jeremychetty

Paper 1.Aug 09 question 4.1 estimated load???? Is the answer correct or am I wrong? 
10kv/220 transformer, 0,95 power factor
399,75m2 undercover floor area
2 water heaters @ 1KW each
1 cooking unit at 3KW
1 electric oil heater @ 500W
1 electric single phase motor @ 0,75W
Can someone please assist? In the memo the water heaters calculation is taken as 2KW x 0,5 ???? Shouldn't it be 2KW x 1 ?
Thanks for any help

----------


## christoregi

I am looking for past exam papers for installation rules and Memo's for the following paper 2 August 2011 and paper one April 2011 those are the only ones i do not has.

----------


## christoregi

My email is christoregi@gmail.com

----------


## Thabie

any help me with 2011 past paperz for both p1 and p2 and its memoz

----------


## Piyush

Hi , how did paper1 go.... (Nov 2014)

----------


## Wouks

Hi guys

I am writing Paper 2 this block and am looking for any available past papers. Please assist if you have past question Paper 2 available.

Best regards
Willem
My email is willemvdmerwe86@gmail.com

----------


## Tiaan

Hi Everybody.

Does anyone have any First or Second Specialised Electrical Installation Codes Past Exam Papers in their possession or knows where a person could get hold of some, I am willing to pay for it.
Please be so kind to let me know at c.du.plessis@mweb.co.za

Thank you
Christiaan du Plessis

----------


## Piyush

Hi Guys

whats is the latest SANS Version? i've registered for installation rules p1 & p2, but have no idea what version should i get. where would be the best place to buy SANS 10142 book.

Thanx guys

----------


## Tiaan

You'll have to get SANS 10142-1 2012 (Ed. 1.08), SANS 10198-1 2004 (Ed. 2.00), SANS 10198-2 2004 (Ed. 2.00), SANS 10292 2013 (Ed. 2.00) and SANS 1973-3 2008 (Ed. 1.00).
You can search the net for SANS 10198 part 1 and 2, you should find pdf's of it. The others however you will have to buy if you want the newest amendment. Look on www.sabs.co.za

----------

Piyush (15-Jan-15)

----------


## G G Narib

good day hope u did pass your licen  and if possible can u pls help me and send me all old question papers with memo pls cuz I have to write paper 1 and April this year thanks in advance my email ougeries@gmail.com

----------


## mbu

Oh thanks Sir, people like you are very few. Will looking forward to your question papers.

----------


## chrichri

Good day all

If I only want to write the exams, and not attend any classes, where in Cape Town can I go?


Thanks

----------


## buddy vinchez

hi guys can anyone please help me with previous question paper & memos for both paper 1 & 2

----------


## buddy vinchez

hi guys can anyone please help me with previous question paper & memos for both paper 1 & 2 

email: crphetla@gmail.com

----------


## Dub

Hi there. Does anyone have 2014 papers for the paper 2 exam?

----------


## husain syed

Hi. Can you send those memos to me

----------


## husain syed

Hi. Can someone please send me past year papers for installation rules paper 1. Email syedh@telkomsa.net

----------


## reggy

Hi 

Can you assist me with exam papers for and memorandums for P1 AND P2. my email is   hmahlangu835@gmail.com

Reggy

----------


## reggy

Hi Shuudeni

Can you please assist me with any exam papers for p1 and p2 and memorandums.

Regards
Reggy

----------


## bokeft@yahoo.com

Hello..

----------


## bokeft@yahoo.com

> Hi there Jason,
> I do have both Papers plus Memos.
> Send me your email address and i'll get them off to you.
> Cheers
> Si


Can I have memos please, m struggling with P2

----------


## Mabheka

hello guys 

i also need question papers of Paper 1 installation rules.been reading the book but i want an idea how they ask the questions...
Lusuthe@vodamail.co.za is my e-mail address..need them urgently

----------


## bokeft@yahoo.com

> Sorry for the guys that are trying to make money off some ppl here. I am willing to exchange. I have complied a document with all the questions and answers. I used all exam papers from 2007 to 2011. If you need it just let me know. All that I would like is to get my hands on the 2012 to 2013 papers. Please guys ... let assist each other


Can somebody please help me with P2 memos I am really finding hard to solve this calculations

----------


## Mabheka

Dub i dont have anything to exchange with,if i had honestly i would have shared it.please assist dub..

----------


## gerhards

Can somebody help with papers for last two years for installation rules 1 & 2
Regards
Gerhard

----------


## Thomas1981

> Heita Vukani, i jst faild both papers on my 1st attempt n i realy need ur help, my email is mponeha@gmail.com



I am Thomas and will really like your help.My mail is thomasnamboa@ymail.com

----------


## mcoetzee90

Hi guys,

If you registered for Installation Rules Paper 2, learn this specific question papers. 

Follow this link for the Papers & Memo's

https://www.dropbox.com/home/Public/...8E%29%28A3%29T
https://www.dropbox.com/home/Public/...8A3%29T%20MEMO

Tip that might change your life... For the last 10 years, the exterminator asks the same question papers over and over and it is always 5 years back... For Example, if you are writing August 2015, you will most probably get August 2010's paper. 

*This was until last block when he changed it for the first time, but it's still worth a shot.*

You can throw me a thumbs up (thanks).

Strongs with the studying guys.

----------


## Karel Kriel

I followed your link it says file does not exist

----------


## Karel Kriel

> Hi guys,
> 
> If you registered for Installation Rules Paper 2, learn this specific question papers. 
> 
> Follow this link for the Papers & Memo's
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/home/Public/...8E%29%28A3%29T
> https://www.dropbox.com/home/Public/...8A3%29T%20MEMO
> 
> ...


Sorry still new to this  I followed your link but it says file does not exist

----------


## J_pillay94

hi all I am looking for installation rules paper2 memo for Aug/Nov 2009 and 2010.


 You can forward it to me at: j.pillay007@gmail.com 

Thank you.

----------


## maluxole

Ood day, I'd really appreciate if you can hook me up with questions for paper 1 and 2 of installation rules.
My email address:  maluxolekunju@yahoo.com
Thanks in advance

----------


## Anthonie

Hi

Can any one please help me with past exam paper 1 2014? for Installation rules
Or maybe were i can find it

thanks

----------


## Maries Loubser

Good Day

Would greatly appreciate it if anyone could assist me with Exam papers and Memo's for Paper 1

----------


## Maries Loubser

> Good Day
> 
> Would greatly appreciate it if anyone could assist me with Exam papers and Memo's for Paper 1


Email       aquilanikb@gmail.com

----------


## Johnfab

Hi Guys does anyone know where i can get past papers for paper 1 & 2 with memorandums writing my exams end of November 

Thanks 

johnathan.fabricius@gmail.com

----------


## Kandjabangah

can you please send syllabus of master installation plz plz

----------


## zafarsa

Hi all.

I've registered for installation rules paper 1 and 2 this November. Does anyone have any past papers and memos? more so 2014/2015? 

Really require assistance...

Email me at ZafarSA@Outlook.com if you have any or if you know of where I can get them?

----------


## Khuslam van Tottis

Everyone  that need questions papers send me an email here and I can forward  it to you guys. sakeus1pule@gmail.com  but I don't
 have memos. I also need questions  papers for installation  codes.. The master. Any help

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## tebogotong

Morning

im currently doing paper 1 and im going to write november, will appreciate if you can send me that document you compiled on Tebogo.Tong@transnet.net

----------


## tebogotong

Cvmostert can you please assist me with paper 1 and 2 questions and memos

----------


## tebogotong

Hi guys, im new to this forum, when started browsing I found it very helpful.
I have registered for installation rules paper 1 abd im writting november. Please can you assist me with past question papers

my email is Tebogo.Tong@transnet.net

----------


## AlanPearce

hi there i am a new member here and would like to know a few answers to past paper questions or what formulas to use
table8.1 of the code refers to maximum resistance of the earth continuity conductor,with known protective device.derive from basic principles the approximate resistance value of the following
1.1 Amp
2.The touch voltage
hope someone can help many thanks

----------


## AlanPearce

hi there, i am new to the forum and yes, I would appreciate it if you could send me the papers with the answers; it will be very helpful thank you. my email is info@baytrading.co.za - regards Alan

----------


## mangxoa@eskom.co.za

hi guys,
is there any one who has the march 2012 paper 2 memo?

----------


## Wimpie

Good day guys

I am new to the forum. 
I live in Randburg.
Where can I apply to write the Installation Rules papers next year? I do not want to attend classes, just want to write the exam.

----------


## pchikomo

Hi Loyiso
can you please help me with any material for paper 1 and 2 writing in april.paulc@assmangchrome.co.za

----------


## kabaza

Hi guyz m new here bt I'd lyk to knw if anyone assist me with ohs construction regulations

----------


## Khuslam van Tottis

Hi guys. Can someone please assist me with old MIE question papers. 
Specialist installation codes 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## Khuslam van Tottis

> Hi guys. Can someone please assist me with old MIE question papers. 
> Specialist installation codes 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


Sakeus1pule@gmail.com


Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## nndwammbi

Thanks a lot for the quetion papaers, can you send me a link for other previuos year quetion papaers to nndwammbifloyd@gmail.com

----------


## Gabzen

Hi everyone Ive just registered installation rules,the college doesnt have question papers.I only have the SANS book,can somebody email me the question papers and the memos to my email maluleGM@eskom.co.za.

Regards

----------


## kabaza

Hi guys can anyone Please help with isntallation rules paper 1 for 2011

----------


## Karel Kriel

Hi Can anyone please help with the memo for Aug 2014 paper 2

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## masa

Hi guys im masa currently doing installtoin rules and in need of some past exam papers
Cn some help my email is meyiwa93@gmail.com plz

----------


## mcoetzee90

https://www.dropbox.com/s/sdnd42mxtn...02006.pdf?dl=0

----------


## mcoetzee90

https://www.dropbox.com/s/sdnd42mxtn...02006.pdf?dl=0

----------


## mcoetzee90

https://www.dropbox.com/s/sdnd42mxtn...02006.pdf?dl=0

----------


## mcoetzee90

Installation Rules - Past Papers

Paper 1 + Memos

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/60ew3csj8...vXsFx13la?dl=0

Paper 2 + Memos

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9i4gyqasy...cyioIeZca?dl=0

----------


## mcoetzee90

Installation Rules Past Papers

Paper 1 + Memos

https://www.dropbox.com/s/yagyp0ecz4...02006.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/jcssibvdqt...02009.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/s3m3e68625...02010.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/vug1a3bl4f...02006.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/eb9weovbpb...02008.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/s6cu0bzvvf...02010.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/by701yrow8...02011.pdf?dl=0

Paper 2 + Memos

https://www.dropbox.com/s/uzyk94ka5b...02005.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/h2209agh8w...02006.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/1zlngg19e5...02007.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/we9wwsayoq...02011.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/oh6i5vaezi...02005.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/08el8it3sp...02006.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/vxw8j8dbq7...02008.pdf?dl=0

Hope this helps. If you have any exam papers & memos more recent, please share.

Regards

----------


## masa

Tnx alot guys I hv start downloading the past papers and memos

----------


## masa

@mcoetzee90 tnx  very much for d papers der will be of great help

----------


## mcoetzee90

Hi guys, I managed to find some extra Question Papers, all with Memos.

*PAPER 1*

APRIL 2006
https://www.dropbox.com/s/sa1rj8lob1...PAPER.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/1lgyhkrw8k...0MEMO.pdf?dl=0

APRIL 2008
https://www.dropbox.com/s/b4np4n97j4...PAPER.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/x7nbe4hasi...0MEMO.pdf?dl=0

APRIL 2009
https://www.dropbox.com/s/inkof68h4z...PAPER.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/vg76g9rcby...0MEMO.pdf?dl=0

APRIL 2010
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ftfuz971at...PAPER.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/sz4t0rv8ha...0MEMO.pdf?dl=0

AUGUST 2006
https://www.dropbox.com/s/h953y8ach6...PAPER.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/523nq8guz0...0MEMO.pdf?dl=0

AUGUST 2008
https://www.dropbox.com/s/f1celn10ck...PAPER.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/y33xlgev1y...0MEMO.pdf?dl=0

AUGUST 2009
https://www.dropbox.com/s/2ejx1yu01r...0MEMO.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/2ejx1yu01r...0MEMO.pdf?dl=0

AUGUST 2010
https://www.dropbox.com/s/dvhj9yx1ez...PAPER.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/lf084c9qxe...0MEMO.pdf?dl=0

AUGUST 2011
https://www.dropbox.com/s/tmaic6804g...PAPER.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/hfpqutposb...0MEMO.pdf?dl=0

NOVEMBER 2007
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ct3xkxdt1c...PAPER.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/iqgi8rl38n...0MEMO.pdf?dl=0

NOVEMBER 2008
https://www.dropbox.com/s/sk5kt82jxl...PAPER.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/4lc33o537u...0MEMO.pdf?dl=0

*PAPER 2*

APRIL 2006
https://www.dropbox.com/s/l5lz20akls...PAPER.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/yosw9k6ky0...0MEMO.pdf?dl=0

APRIL 2008
https://www.dropbox.com/s/8ivwzcxty5...PAPER.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/l2ede3vs5r...0MEMO.pdf?dl=0

APRIL 2009
https://www.dropbox.com/s/tbbd8ihk60...PAPER.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/2z4lf7uu26...0MEMO.pdf?dl=0

APRIL 2010
https://www.dropbox.com/s/vv0psnrqc6...PAPER.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/0eqvpxpqw6...0MEMO.pdf?dl=0

AUGUST 2006
https://www.dropbox.com/s/2wir71bwsc...PAPER.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/zzeapkci0w...0MEMO.pdf?dl=0

AUGUST 2008
https://www.dropbox.com/s/5ty09gicoh...PAPER.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/i3ib3jtltd...0MEMO.pdf?dl=0

AUGUST 2009
https://www.dropbox.com/s/y7o3bxo0o5...PAPER.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/9uyjjisqf7...0MEMO.pdf?dl=0

AUGUST 2010
https://www.dropbox.com/s/00cc10zib4...PAPER.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/uajvlkpani...0MEMO.pdf?dl=0

AUGUST 2011
https://www.dropbox.com/s/3p0bbtrmat...PAPER.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/g82qyx5cjg...0MEMO.pdf?dl=0

NOVEMBER 2007
https://www.dropbox.com/s/f7ysuiqlu9...PAPER.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/5gunzgqc33...0MEMO.pdf?dl=0

NOVEMBER 2008
https://www.dropbox.com/s/n2pas2eu11...PAPER.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/lw1hj529q6...0MEMO.pdf?dl=0


Please let me know if there are any problems to the papers. I did not have time to check every paper myself yet.

Feel Free to click the "THANKS" button. ;-)

GOOD LUCK GUYS

----------

Dave A (14-Mar-16), joseph masango (22-Sep-16)

----------


## Darken85WP

Hi, I hope the following are of help to you folks.

Thanks to those who uploaded these originally, I just downloaded, sorted and renamed them for my own use. 
Apologies if any of them are duplicates or incorrectly dated.

2004
https://www.dropbox.com/s/duuym3nc4t...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/wz7d747fb8...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
2005
https://www.dropbox.com/s/89w9y9iy3i...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/pe7dfei47j...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/qv6vnyt156...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/xvigntib7g...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
2006
https://www.dropbox.com/s/69mqtzqe9i...20ENG.pdf?dl=0

2007
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ttp075me1r...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ez1cu7fbj8...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/9pgcbjfhe4...20AFR.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/vljiq2a25w...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/moa42c5owk...20AFR.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/8bmz7wbx06...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/5j6aqrgfkl...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/2idklwwyq1...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/7ytitwzs5u...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/5eyqvrxu85...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
2008
https://www.dropbox.com/s/nf3q3zgr8q...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/zudvo3hqrd...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/jrqihstien...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/v6oys2aw7w...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/3rba8vj9bs...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/34c94umqcp...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/4et2mlffuw...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/2lolje7vrx...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/nk85zk5g9g...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
2009
https://www.dropbox.com/s/1miy28bcyv...20AFR.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/v5i6e07cu8...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/xfzvae44fb...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/9s0h01058t...20AFR.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/p5p41qqbus...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/lmbmj0tbls...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/uyyuqduvyo...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/2shr6lplog...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ls5235dx6v...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/xt70piobgd...20AFR.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/i4i40r92qa...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/rwn5p9s1nd...20AFR.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/0n5o596gfm...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
2010
https://www.dropbox.com/s/e8prhaohrv...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/eomzs5hlni...20AFR.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/0glk99l9rf...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/4gcnf8ba9q...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/fgc7ebl274...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ahmgl5ucv4...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/liloghk8ct...20AFR.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/7s20czro5y...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/0it2818s01...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/0t0scuna7h...20AFR.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/alt1c3vl0y...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ojk5uo7gc0...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/bn90lfks15...20AFR.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/dv1c1i2x8g...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/0141vmtv3o...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/wgar70kkfw...20AFR.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/e7idmql6ys...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
2011
https://www.dropbox.com/s/cig6yuodgn...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/308ixy8aw7...20AFR.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/7unwticw8x...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/rws9rlkbv9...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/sdhkr50mhi...20AFR.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/klbld72n0k...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/3eu0endjm1...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/3txppyryt4...20AFR.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/tfwxf4jda9...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/zc8q0f548w...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/0i2dcjn5d9...20AFR.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/p7k8la93lg...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
2012
https://www.dropbox.com/s/9k014mg615...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/0bmas0uekb...20AFR.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/wwyh4r5nlo...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/p833b8mw55...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/zecdq4j56a...20AFR.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/m0npyv58vw...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/dzqofr4g9k...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/15d0fc5nnm...20AFR.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/mtbwmln9lu...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/df9a31e2b4...%20QP.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/nr72kyraib...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/aslwhtroj3...20AFR.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/hkz7dt0mjh...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/w4aewx6pgt...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/g07ljinrmv...20AFR.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/fryplb3did...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/pw00sy4h28...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/nno3i317yi...20AFR.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/y3hyeumqb0...20ENG.pdf?dl=0
2013
https://www.dropbox.com/s/7nb84e1hw3...%20QP.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/12rqqfnroo...%20QP.pdf?dl=0
2015
https://www.dropbox.com/s/4t989re78i...%20QP.pdf?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ov1b61nhoc...%20QP.pdf?dl=0

If anyone has papers that I don't have on here, ie 2013/14/15/16, please share them.

----------

ACEsterhuizen (23-May-16), joseph masango (22-Sep-16)

----------


## Marinki

Hey CV can you please send me the past papers and memos for installation rule P1 and P2. My email is tamericious@gmail.com

----------


## maluxole

would you please send me the P2 Ques papers and memos.
thanks

----------


## richard1

hi Fikile, i'd like to get your package. my email is richardlanisile@yahoo.com.

----------


## Mark_Spark

Hi Im having trouble getting into dropbox, can you email the papers from 2011 - 2015 (English) to lizelle.kellner@afgri.co.za, thanks Mark

----------


## kholofelo ramaite

@mcoetzee90 can u pls email  installation rules P2 papers to @ kholofeloramaite@gmail.com as I'm having difficulties to download them from given links

----------


## Sphumelele Zubie Ndlovu

Hey Maccie , I hope you still in the forum🙈 . I'm in need of the installation rules paper 1 question and answers , please assist if you can I'm writing in a month .
My email ad : zubie22@hotmail.com

----------


## Sphumelele Zubie Ndlovu

Thankx a lot , it really means a lot..hopefully  Ill pass it😁

----------


## Thomas1981

thomasnamboa@ymail.com

----------


## Jakkalas

Is there anybody out there that has the memos for Paper 1, Aug and Nov 2015? I have worked out the papers just want to check how my answers compare. Then I also need Paper 1, April papers and memos for 2015 as well. Thank you in advance. Good luck to the guys writing exams next week. Send it to jlombardster@gmail.com .

----------


## Shwatlhakga

Thanx guys, I'm looking forward to working with you

----------


## Herbmeister

Thanx alot. This is gonna be VERY VERY handy. I owe you





> You wanted old exam papers. Paper 2.
> http://www.theforumsa.co.za/articles/IE-past-paper.pdf
> http://www.theforumsa.co.za/articles/P2-Apr07-IE.pdf
> http://www.theforumsa.co.za/articles/P2-Nov07-IE.pdf
> http://www.theforumsa.co.za/articles/P2-Aug09-IE.pdf
> Thanks to DaveA for doing the deed.
> 
> My only desire for doing this, is to empower competent electricians.
> Guys, take your trade very seriously.
> ...

----------


## mcoetzee90

Hi

I Registered This Block (November 2016) for Paper 1 & Paper 2
I have the most recent past papers, just follow the links below.

Installation Rules Paper 1 :

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/fxz4kjiwv...BlPjfVJQa?dl=0

Installation Rules Paper 2 :

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/r3e9kkdip...X1W3z6oca?dl=0

Hope this helped.

----------

joseph masango (22-Sep-16)

----------


## joseph masango

we thank you for a great job for posting this information to us

----------


## Brizim

Hi there

I can not access the drop box 

Please email bdenga@gmail.com

Regards

----------


## tabilem77

Please send me some qstn papers to tabilem77@gmail.com writing Novembers this year

----------


## McAGreg

Hi all.

I am new to this forum and wow it helped me a lot as a visitor. I have now registered and I am looking for help with Question 1: Apr 2011 Paper 2.

I don't understand how you calculate with no info given.



Many thanks

----------


## ndabanepf

Hi here is my email,ndabanepf@gmail.com , I will appreciate it, thanks a lot.







> Hello All,
> I have compiled a comprehensive study guide for both papers with worked out examples of how to answer exam questions with the emphasis on calculations, also I have developed what I call an exam generator, a software which generate 10 sample exam questions, you can generate as much exam samples as you wish. My package is guaranteed to give anyone attempting these exams a pass and with a lot of hard work manage to grab for themselves distinctions on both papers. I passed my exams with distinction...
> 
> If you like more info, please drop an email.
> 
> Thanks

----------


## Nyiko

Anyone has the Memo for Installation rules paper 1 2015?

----------


## Nyiko

Hi Jakkalas. Did you manage to get the Memo for Paper 1 Aug 2015? if yes, kindly do share. My email is vlomud@yahoo.com. thanks

----------


## Elston

Hey

Can you please drop me the guide and the papers. thanks

ES

----------


## Shwatlhakga

Hi guys anyone with p1 2014 till 2016 plz my email address is thabangpule03@gmail.com.

----------


## khakhu

I search and find this site on internet, the moment I just find interest in it, I have myself register for installation rule paper 1 & 2, I only have n1 up to n4 heavy electrical.

----------


## Darken85WP

Updated link, should give access to the entire folder.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/01rrl843h...DNhmUgyZa?dl=0

----------


## Mabheka

Good Morning

I am a qualified electrician based in cape town,i passed my installation rules paper 1 and 2 and completed unit standards and currently looking for a person who can assist me in doing the tests so that i can submit all the necessary documentation to the department of labour.

----------


## W-TDMI

> Good Morning
> 
> I am a qualified electrician based in cape town,i passed my installation rules paper 1 and 2 and completed unit standards and currently looking for a person who can assist me in doing the tests so that i can submit all the necessary documentation to the department of labour.


Hi Mabheka

Wich test are you refering to? 
If you have finished P1 and P2, and finalised US. Then DOL will need your Trade Certificate and Proof of N3 or Matric with subjects (Maths, Science and Trade Theory) for registration.

If you need i can send you a checklist for DOL registration?

Regards
TDMI

----------


## Mabheka

i do have all of those,but i must still do the tests physically with a registered person and fill in a COC..

----------


## W-TDMI

> i do have all of those,but i must still do the tests physically with a registered person and fill in a COC..


Hi Mabheka.

Normally when you complete US it includes the practical. You can make contact so we can assisst.

Regards
TDMI

----------


## mtshali1

Hi everyone , I tried to read a SANS 10142 book but it hard to study it can someone help me with past papers and memorandum pleas.

----------


## Shwatlhakga

Hi guys I'm struggling to download SANS 1973-3-2008. It only gives me the preview. Anyone who has a pdf file for that please provide.

----------


## JRodney

Rodney.mahubane@south32.net

----------


## cheesy

> Hello All,
> I have compiled a comprehensive study guide for both papers with worked out examples of how to answer exam questions with the emphasis on calculations, also I have developed what I call an exam generator, a software which generate 10 sample exam questions, you can generate as much exam samples as you wish. My package is guaranteed to give anyone attempting these exams a pass and with a lot of hard work manage to grab for themselves distinctions on both papers. I passed my exams with distinction...
> 
> If you like more info, please drop an email.
> 
> Thanks


I would grateful for any help or information to enable me to write Paper 1 and Paper 2 My email  k.christensen12752@gmail.com  Regards Keith

----------


## maVezy

Hi people, 
Please help. I have completed my installation rules P1 & P2 and need to do my Unit Standards. I'm in Durban

----------


## Zaynecpt

This installation Rules are rough. Any tips?

----------


## JHMUGG

Hi 

Could you please send me your email I am interested

----------


## Ntombifuthi

I am lookin for paper 1 study guard guys please help me am written on the 15 of November,last try paper was so difficult and even rules ar changed everything in that paper was new please consider last trimester paper 1 for installation rules and help me with study guard my email is nshotini0@gmail.com

----------


## Anathi

Hello 

can you please email me cause can't download them don't know what's wrong with my PC please.
"Pgabelana@gmail.com"

Thank you so much

----------


## AndriesC

Hi, 
I am writing Installation Rules Paper 2 this trimester. Can someone please help me with past exam papers (Paper 2) and email it to andriesgcaroto@gmail.com?
Thank you in advance.

----------


## Zaynecpt

Writing on Wednesday. I'm sure everyone is burning the midnight oil.... Good luck guys

----------


## kabelo685

I would be grateful for any help or information to enable me to write Paper 1 and Paper 2 my email is kabelomoabi685@gmail.com

----------


## robertchauke777@gmail.com

robertchauke777@gmail.com I m writing in March p1&p2 any help will  be appreciated, I'm stressed.

----------


## Warren Elmar Fortuin

Hi guys. Im a qualified electrician, busy studying the installations rules. Would like to ask if it is possible if someone can send me paper 1 exam papers as i already have the syllabus plus paper 2 exam papers? You can mail it to warrenelmarfortuin@gmail.com , would be highly appreciated. Thank you in advance!

----------


## Maverick2018

Thanks

----------


## Zubieziks

Hi guys , please help me out with installation rules paper 1 questions and memos if possible, I tried the Dropbox links with no luck . I would appreciate it , my email ad is : zubolie@icloud.com

----------


## hlengychibi

> Hello All,
> I have compiled a comprehensive study guide for both papers with worked out examples of how to answer exam questions with the emphasis on calculations, also I have developed what I call an exam generator, a software which generate 10 sample exam questions, you can generate as much exam samples as you wish. My package is guaranteed to give anyone attempting these exams a pass and with a lot of hard work manage to grab for themselves distinctions on both papers. I passed my exams with distinction...
> 
> If you like more info, please drop an email.
> 
> Thanks


chibihlengy@gmail.com
Please forward me the study material I'm desperate
Thank you in advance

----------


## Nyiko

Anyone with Specialized Installation Rules question papers? for both P1 & P2.

----------


## lesegot

Please sent me question papers and memos too at edlesegot@gmail.com

Thank you in advance

----------


## FrancoisERA

Can anyone assist me with question paper 1 and 2 for March/April 2018 don't worry if no memo is available. Or direct me to a website where I can find the latest installation rules exam papers. ferasmus100@gmail.com

Thank you

----------


## Thembadl

I am looking for the definition of " Closed overcurrent protection"

----------


## MichaelFoster

Good day,

Is there anyone who could please help me with 2017 memos for both paper 1 and 2?
I do have the question papers.
My email is mariska2122@gmail.com

----------


## Mielo

Good day

Does anyone have the April 2018 p1 and p2 question paper? If so please send to miltonfisher07@gmail.com

Thanks in advance

----------


## PrudenceS

Hi everyone.my im Prudence Selemane from nelspruit.im busy with prepations for installation rules paper1&2..would really appreciate if i can get assistance with recent memos nd question papers please
My email: pm47960@gmail.com

----------


## michaels

Hie guys l would like to know what would l get after passing both papers 1 & 2 ,since its non national certificate l dont understand please

----------


## W-TDMI

> Hie guys l would like to know what would l get after passing both papers 1 & 2 ,since its non national certificate l dont understand please


Hi Michaels. You will be issued with a statement of results. Accompanied with your other qualifications (Trade, N3, Unit Standards) you can then apply for you Registered person registration with DOL after which you will receive your ``Wiremans License``. wynand@tdmi.coza Regards

----------


## FrancoisERA

Hey guys. I am working through paper 2 August 2009. Question 1 is similar to the example given in the sans 10142-1 Annex D (calculation of volt drop) Circuit B. When using the formula mV/A/m x A x M in the question paper they divide by √3 whereas in the example in sans manual they do not. Both circuits are 3 phase. Is there someone who can please explain.

ferasmus100@gmail.com

----------


## Thembadl

I am preparing for installation rules exams and I am bit rusty.
Can someone please help me with old exam paper 2 for April 2017 Question 9. (Calculation of voltage drop)
insta2papapr17.pdf
I have attached the copy of the paper.

Thank you in advance

----------


## Minnie mbali

Good mor n ing can anyone send me the memo of memo of July 2017 p1...please email to minnie.mokgothu@gmail.com thanks

----------


## W-TDMI

Het vir jou gemail Francois

Groete
TDMI

----------


## maluxole

Afternoon,  is there a scope for this year's installation rules (topics that you focus on)

----------


## Smashabane

Hi guys can you please help me out with installation rules past exam papers(P1 and P2).From 2018 going backwards.My email adress is Smashabane32@gmail.com

----------


## ChrisM

Good day, Could anyone help out with the 2018 Past papers for Installation Rules Paper 2. Thank you. chris@midprof.co.za

----------


## Sbusisonicho@gmail.com

Hey sbusiso Simelane.please anyone can assist me with specialised past question and answers paper2

----------


## inderan

Would anyone like to answer question six according to SANS 10142-1 2017 for me.


For past papers 2018 to 2019 installation rules or SPEC send me an e-mail. idorosamy@gmail.com

----------


## Aessop60

> Updated link, should give access to the entire folder.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/01rrl843h...DNhmUgyZa?dl=0


Thank You. Greatly Appreciated.

----------


## henryjohnkarels@gmail.com

Hi guys hope u well ? is there someone with past installation rules P1 and P2 question papers please email: henryjohnkarels@gmail.com

----------


## W-TDMI

> Hi guys hope u well ? is there someone with past installation rules P1 and P2 question papers please email: henryjohnkarels@gmail.com


Hi Henry please check your mail the office send you some information.

----------


## GCE

Hi 

I came across the links below from SABS that appear to have a dropbox with all the information and past papers .
Have never tried but would be interested to hear if it works and has updated exam papers 

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...2%3A%22R%22%7D

https://www.facebook.com/Installatio...lY&__tn__=kC-R

----------


## henryjohnkarels@gmail.com

> Hi Henry please check your mail the office send you some information.


thank you :Yes:

----------


## jasonvanwyk

good day people.
can anybody assist me with installation rules paper 1 23july 2018 question no 2 answers please.
my email address is jvanwyk@wssa.co.za.
i will really appreciate it.
thanks

----------


## sudzdogg

Hi

Can some1 please help me IR p1 July 2018 memo or assist me with these following questions, question 2 and question 3.

----------


## jpcampbell49

i am interested    mail jpcampbell49@yahoo.com

----------


## Frans400

Can someone please help me with the paper 1 - August 2019

----------


## Frans400

The dropbox file of page 33 does contain the paper of august 2019 paper 1. But if you download it it's the wrong paper from 2009.

----------


## Nkosozuko

may you please assist with study material for both papers
0783965940n@gmail.com

----------


## PietNel

Can someone please assist me with Paper1 for August and November for 2019. The August paper in the recent Dropbox link is for 2014. Thank you
Pietnel007@icloud.com 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk

----------


## fadzaidamba@gmail.com

Good day, may someone please help me with study material for paper 1.thanks

----------


## fadzaidamba@gmail.com

May anyone  please help me with a link to download or pdf document of SANS 10142

----------


## Derlyn

> May anyone  please help me with a link to download or pdf document of SANS 10142


You will not find a download of SANS 10142 in it's entirety. Only drips and drabs.
It is available at any branch of the ECA.

Peace out ... Derek

----------


## muziwn

Good day

Can I please be assisted with past papers and memo's for paper 1.
My email is Muziwn@yahoo.com, thank you in advance

----------


## mokibelojunior@gmail.com

I registered paper 2 of installation rules and m asking for old question papers and memos please. My email: mokibelojunior@gmail.com
My WhatsApp 0783107811
Thanks in advance

----------


## Gerhard.Oosthuizen

Can someone please assist with the following?
I do have the newest standard. SANS 10142 third edition. 

1. Touch voltage. 
Previously it was 30 volt. Now it is 25 volt for a period of not longer than 5 minute. Refer to section  8.6.5.4 (Page 256). Everyone I come across states it must be 30 volt. I need to confirm the actual touch voltage. Shall I state on the examination paper which standard I am using to make sure that I am not getting penalized. 

2. Previous examination
I am looking for the complete answer sheet for the previous examinations done during July 2021. Paper 1 and 2 please? Can someone please assist with this if possible?

3. SANS 0292.
Can someone please asist with a copy of this standard? If not possible, can  someone please assist with issue 4 below? This is important. I do see they are focussing on this currently. 

4. SANS 0292:
Can someone please identify the following correctly. I am getting conflicting information. 

Refer to the diagrams below 8.2.1 to 8.2.4, and identify the following extension earthing supply systems and write the answers next to the question numbers:

----------


## Gerhard.Oosthuizen

Forgot - my email is gerhard.oosthuizen@yahoo.com
Thanks
gerhard

----------


## ians

Referenced from SANS 10142-1 (ed 3.1)

b) suitable protection shall be installed; and
c) where, for practical reasons, the supply to the installation cannot be
automatically disconnected by an earth fault current of double the rated
current (or higher) of the main protective device, as an alternative, an earth
fault detection and disconnecting device can be installed at the point of
control of the installation. The earth fault detection and disconnecting
device shall be so installed that they operate at a current related to the
earth loop impedance which will limit prospective touch voltages under
short-circuit fault conditions to 25 V for a period not exceeding 5 s.
NOTE 1 These requirements can easily be achieved by using an earth leakage
device that has a rated earth leakage tripping current (rated residual current) IΔn not
exceeding 300 mA. Devices provided with a time delay of, for example, 0,1 s, will
ensure discrimination with earth leakage protection devices in final circuits.
NOTE 2 Separate earth fault protection could consist of sensitive earth leakage
protection, which might not always be practicable where large currents are involved.

----------


## Gerhard.Oosthuizen

Thanks. Above question is confirmed. 

I also have a another question. When they give any question about estimating loads of the installation they will say for example the following....

*Stove supplied with 6 mm square mm with minimum ECC.* 

My question: What is minimum ECC? In the old days a 4 mm square was fine for a 6 mm square conductor. Most of the previous papers use ECC as 4 mm square. 
As I understand the new standard, the earthing conductor will be the same size as the phase conductor. 
So I understand that the earth conductor is also 6 mm square mm. Is my assumption correct?

Thanks

----------


## Dylboy

That's a tricky one in my opinion as a 6mm² FTE cable as the ECC as a 2.5mm²....

The whole thing with the Ecc being same as phase is if it does not form part of the cable is the below, not sure if it is applicable though to that question but sure it plays a role as has length involved 

 2.1 Earth continuity conductors 
6.12.1.1 An earth continuity conductor shall 
a) consist of compatible conductors, 
b) if it forms part of a cable other than a flexible cable, comply with the relevant 
requirements of the standard for the cable, 
c) if it forms part of a flexible cable, be of the same material as, and have a 
nominal cross-sectional area at least equal to, that of the largest phase 
conductor, 
d) be able to carry the prospective fault current without excessive temperature 
rise of the conducor, within the disconnecting time 
e) if it does not form part of a cable or flexible cable, have a nominal cross-
sectional area at least equal to that determined in accordance with table 6.28 

More so indent e) and the table on page 167.

But that has more to so with length  as well the table...

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gerhard.Oosthuizen

It still confuses me. The length of the ECC will play a significant role in selecting the minimum ECC size. 
I am going to use the same conductor size for the ECC than of the live conductor size. 
The length of the ECC is critical. Therefore the minimum ECC size cannot be determined. 
If the length was known than one can use the following formulae to calculate the minimum ECC size. 
Touch voltage = 2 x I (Breaker Size) x R (ECC resistance) 
R = (rho x l) / A
From above the area of the ECC can be calculated. 
Even in this formulae, length is needed. 
Is there anyone with a different idea. I tried to google it but not much is available.

----------


## W-TDMI

Hi Gerhard.

Use table 6.28(a) of the SANS 10142-1 Ed3. That will help you with the ECC size if its the same size as the PH conductors. Watch this video from our training modules for WIREMANS LICENSE. Hope it helps https://www.facebook.com/TDMITrainin...71562097739711

----------

Dylboy (01-Feb-22)

----------


## ThabangM

> Guys I need some help here.
> 
> I'm writing Installation Rules, papers 1 & 2 very soon.
> But I need desparately the following documents:
> 
> SANS 1973-3 	 	 
> SANS 10198-2 		 
> SANS 10198-1 	 	 
> SANS 10292 
> ...


Good day,

I am writing installation rules paper 1 and paper in november. Please kindly assist with the previous question papers and memos. i would also appreciate a study guide. Thank you.

----------

